# Raw Discussion Thread 02/27 - WOAT Go Home Show



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Feb. 27, 2017: Seth Rollins addresses his condition*
> 
> For the first time since being injured at the hands of Samoa Joe, Seth Rollins comes to Raw to address his condition. Will The Architect miss his second WrestleMania in a row? Also on Raw, Goldberg returns just six nights before challenging Kevin Owens for the Universal Championship at WWE Fastlane.


*Seth Rollins addresses his injury*












> Save for posting a series of “Fight Club” quotes on Instagram for the past few Monday nights, Seth Rollins has been relatively quiet concerning his condition following Samoa Joe’s ambush that tore The Architect’s right MCL.
> 
> At this point, it seems unlikely that Rollins will be able to compete at this year’s WrestleMania. That would mean that the former WWE Champion will miss his second consecutive Show of Shows, this time thanks to Triple H’s “Destroyer.” Will Rollins confirm this unfortunate news, or will he have another message entirely for The Cerebral Assassin and The Samoan Submission Specialist?


*Goldberg returns before WWE Fastlane*












> Universal Champion Kevin Owens has been even more ruthless than usual since he severed his friendship with Chris Jericho during their “Festival of Friendship” on Raw earlier this month. Whether this new attitude will help shield The Prizefighter from Goldberg’s onslaught, however, remains to be seen at WWE Fastlane.
> 
> As Paul Heyman revealed this past Monday night, Brock Lesnar is banking on Goldberg becoming Universal Champion, giving The Beast Incarnate just one more thing to take away from the WCW icon when they clash at WrestleMania, along with Goldberg’s “health, well-being, reputation, legacy and career.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Owens doubts Goldberg’s true abilities, and claims that at WWE Fastlane, the veteran’s “superhero fantasy” will come to an end. Can Owens back up his boasts, or will he underestimate Goldberg’s power, just as Lesnar did at Survivor Series?


*Is Roman Reigns fighting a losing battle against Braun Strowman?*












> Roman Reigns remains one of the most dominant Superstars on Team Red, but when it comes to Braun Strowman, The Big Dog seems to lose his bite.
> 
> After brutalizing Raw Tag Team Champions Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson this past Monday night in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match, the furious Reigns attempted to attack The Monster Among Men in the wake of Strowman’s victory over Big Show, and he ultimately fell victim to the behemoth’s running powerslam. This scenario is becoming painfully familiar to Reigns in recent weeks, and it seems increasingly doubtful that the former WWE Champion has any chance of conquering Strowman when they battle at WWE Fastlane.
> 
> Can Reigns pick up some necessary momentum before his one-on-one match against this unstoppable titan?


*Enzo Amore & Big Cass close in on “Big Gal” and “Andy”*












> What do we got over here? A cuppa No. 1 contenders? Indeed, Enzo Amore & Big Cass defeated Cesaro & Sheamus this past Monday night to earn a Raw Tag Team Championship opportunity against Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson at WWE Fastlane.
> 
> The Certified Gs already have a storied history with the so-called “good brothers,” but now that Raw’s tandem titles are on the line, something tells us the thunder-and-lightning pair will up their game this week on Raw, both in the ring and on the mic. Are the cowboys in black prepared to truly start taking this fun-loving duo seriously?


*What scheme does Charlotte Flair have in store for Bayley?*












> In light of the controversial circumstances surrounding Bayley’s Raw Women’s Title victory on the Feb. 13 Raw — Sasha Banks attacked Charlotte Flair with her crutch when the referee wasn’t looking — The Queen demanded that The Huggable One relinquish her title. Fortunately, much to the delight of the WWE Universe, Bayley didn’t honor that demand; in fact, instead of getting the title returned to her, Charlotte received a loss at the hands of The Boss just moments later.
> 
> No doubt still furious after being forced to tap out to Bayley’s best friend’s finishing maneuver, the Bank Statement, Charlotte is likely plotting some serious mind games to get inside the new champion’s head before their Raw Women’s Title rematch at WWE Fastlane. Will the high-and-mighty Queen sink to new lows this Monday night?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/27 - Da Man and...............The Man*

Big Gal & Andy. :eyeroll

Looking forward to hearing from The Man. :rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I am hoping that Reigns finally gets the upper hand - I think it's been 4+ weeks of Strowman dominating him - It'd be nice for Reigns to finally get the upper hand, just get the chair and smash him up with it. Whilst, I love seeing Strowman dominate, I feel it needs it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

He's baaaaaaaack! :mark:


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

So is Seth actually going to be there live or via satellite?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Excited to have Seth back this week. Even if it's just for an interview.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Has there been any more news on Seth recently? Last I heard he had a half decent chance of wrestling at Wrestlemania, but then I saw the pic of him and Finn in the beds so I don't know where he's at.

Aside from Seth also want to see Joe destroy and Owens be even more of a massive arsehole.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is anyone gonna be surprised when Charlotte YET AGAIN wins the belt at a PPV? It's becoming so tiresome and bullshit people are gonna get bored and stop caring about aNY female on Raw. Why when the female Cena constantly gets the fucking belt time and time again. Yes WWE we get it you have a hardon for Charlotte get over it :leo


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

RRW said:


> Aside from Seth also want to see Joe destroy and Owens be even more of a massive arsehole.


I kinda feel like that's where it'd have to go in an alliance between the two of them that was forged by HHH, given the things Joe said in his sit-down with Cole about not needing Hunter like KO, Orton, and Rollins did, but the writers have completely ignored things like that before, so who knows?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Raw continues to not have anything interesting anymore. It's like Vince and Co have completely given up on making the show good.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

After that RAW preview I'm even more convinced Goldberg is winning, they went with that "underestimating" thing for Goldberg Lesnar at Survivor Series. Then Goldberg just rumps him tbh.. Maybe he'll get a tad of offence in, but he's getting steamrollered


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

It was so nice having boring ass Rollins gone. Ugh.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm assuming the Rollins segment will just be back stage. 

Lesnar has been advertised for weeks, and suddenly on tv, and on the radio there's no word of him at all. So he's now not going to be there?

Jericho better be there, or I'm going to be sitting most of the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Should be a pretty good show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rollins was the only good part of Raw few weeks back now. He's always good with his promos. So looking forward to his return.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

It's interesting how they're using Rollins' injury, and the 'will he?, won't he?' angle, it forces me to be inclined that he WILL be wrestling at Wrestlemania. I may be wrong but I don't ever recall this happening before. If someone is legit injured, that's it, they are written out of storylines until they return. It's interesting, and it's keeping me invested in Raw, which means they must be doing something right.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder if Brock will wreck Goldberg tonight and at fastlane so KO can retain


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kevin Bacon's advice for how much to snort watching RAW.......










Unfortunately Kevin this being a go home show to a brand exclusive RAW PPV (_From Sucking up Saxton, to Baby Flair title shot AGAIN, Strowman/Roman, dismal Tag Team division, ect_) Thumbs up for Joe/Sami but that's about it which means there ISN'T a safe amount of much nose candy it will take to get through this........

#NEVERWatchRAWSober #WWELogic


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Meeki said:


> I wonder if Brock will wreck Goldberg tonight and at fastlane so KO can retain


Why would he? He has a free title shot at Mania should Goldberg win.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Meeki said:


> I wonder if Brock will wreck Goldberg tonight and at fastlane so KO can retain


How many times do people keep bringing up this scenario?

1). It makes Brock look autistic because he basically deprives himself of a title shot.

2). Heyman last RAW blatantly said that Lesnar wants to take the belt off Goldberg along with his "health, well-being, and legacy, etc."

3). Lesnar's getting the better of Goldberg at Fast Lane doesn't comport with the storyline, where Goldberg is Lesnar's kryptonite. You save the moment for 'Mania.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman/Reigns is the best thing going so I'll tune in for that.

Everything else is pretty much shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Strowman/Reigns is the best thing going so I'll tune in for that.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much shit.


No, actually _this_ right here is the best thing going. :lol

VVV


A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And everything else is pretty much shit.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Strowman/Reigns is the best thing going so I'll tune in for that.
> 
> Everything else is pretty much shit.


Intrigued to see what they have planned for Rollins. Hopefully RAW is better than your gif this week anyway! unk3


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

They just cannot hold on surprise returns now days, they gotta announce it..


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What we need is Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe vs Goldberg in the main event tonight. They could jump Goldberg before the match, the ref rings the bell and Goldberg is already virtually beaten, and then "Break the walls down" hits over the speakers.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> It's interesting how they're using Rollins' injury, and the 'will he?, won't he?' angle, it forces me to be inclined that he WILL be wrestling at Wrestlemania. I may be wrong but I don't ever recall this happening before. If someone is legit injured, that's it, they are written out of storylines until they return. It's interesting, and it's keeping me invested in Raw, which means they must be doing something right.


This is my feeling as well. They would just keep him swept under the rug until he was ready to come back if he was going to be out. 

My only complaint is if he is cleared to wrestle at Mania, why can't WWE keep his return a surprise? 

Have HHH cutting a promo the Raw after Fastlane how Samoa Joe has eliminated Rollins and now Zayn (presumably at FL), and that there's nobody who can stop them.... Cue Rollins' music. Is that so hard?




edit: this.




ellthom said:


> They just cannot hold on surprise returns now days, they gotta announce it..



saw your post after I posted.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder what they'll have Seth say. Have him say he won't make Mania, just to set up him jumping Triple H down the road after Fastlane? Who knows. I'm just glad to see him again :woo


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good to have Rollins back this week, hoping for a Jericho appearance as well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw needs Rollins back. Looks unlikely he well be at wrestlemania wrestling. Interested to feat he sees about Joe. Owens build up with Goldberg. Reigns/Strowman. Other then that nothing else.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw needs Rollins back. Looks unlikely he well be at wrestlemania wrestling. Interested to feat he sees about Joe. Owens build up with Goldberg. Reigns/Strowman. Other then that nothing else.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

ellthom said:


> They just cannot hold on surprise returns now days, they gotta announce it..


As much as it would have been great for a surprise Rollins appearance, they need to announce these things in advance these days to make sure people tune in to begin with.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Mr. Kanefan said:


> As much as it would have been great for a surprise Rollins appearance, they need to announce these things in advance these days to make sure people tune in to begin with.


good point. I probably would have tuned in if I didn't know thats for sure. Funny thing is that wouldnt have been the case 20 yerars ago for me as I watched every week regardless..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Denzel gif better you pothead :frustrate

Might tune in for The Man. Wonder if he'll just speak or if he'll get physical.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If WWE wanted to torture us they could just play Easy street on loop for 3 hours


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn ready for the A show tonight


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm really pumped for the show tonight!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think SD is the A show imo these days anyway quality wise. Raw is just too weak outside the main event scene imo. But Goldberg well he good. Owens etc.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> I think SD is the A show imo these days anyway quality wise. *Raw is just too weak outside the main event scene imo.* But Goldberg well he good. Owens etc.


Funny, that's literally what I say for SD.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope this show is better then last weeks, I don't know if I can sit through another 3 hours of a terrible RAW


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I think SD is the A show imo these days anyway quality wise. Raw is just too weak outside the main event scene imo. But Goldberg well he good. Owens etc.


I think you should read more English books.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Only good thing for this week is Goldberg


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3 

:Cocky

Can't wait to see these two.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the MAN once again :Seth


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strategize said:


> 3ku1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think SD is the A show imo these days anyway quality wise. *Raw is just too weak outside the main event scene imo.* But Goldberg well he good. Owens etc.
> ...


That's because Smackdown has no mid card, the women segments are awful, and the tag team division is the worst maybe ever.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

bradatar said:


> That's because Smackdown has no mid card, *the women segments are awful*, and the tag team division is the worst maybe ever.


Compared to Raw's... kay


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for RAW!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > That's because Smackdown has no mid card, *the women segments are awful*, and the tag team division is the worst maybe ever.
> ...


Oh no, I won't give RAW any credit there either. RAW does have a superior tag and mid card however. SDL has a better upper card IMO. Charlotte at least can wrestle and put on a match and I can half pay attention to though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Terrible Reaction for Bill


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GOLDBERGGGGG


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ITS TOZOWABERG


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Da MAN!!! :mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

That opening crash of Goldbergs music gets me so hyped.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Weak & Delayed pop for Bill :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg already, wow.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting opening reaction to Goldberg. :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Crowd dead as fuck. Shocking stuff.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA MAN!!!!!:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Do the cameras really have to show Bill coming from catering?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least this time he didn't smack his head against a door lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Chants plugged in?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

zzzzzzzzzBerg


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strange reaction for Bill.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Has anyone ever attacked goldberg on his way to the ring backstage? for some reason I thought Owens was gonna do it then :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Heres the man Brock WILL NOT cost the universal title on Sunday


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goldberg does always seem appreciative of the crowds positive reactions.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i honestly hate the version wwe use for goldbergs theme, should be wcw's with a bit more loud drum beat.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol. Shit reaction for the Berg.

Also why did they not show the backstage part of his entrance?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

saying, "What" to Goldberg?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is a terrible...TERRIBLE crowd. WOW.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I can already tell this is one of the sh*ttiest crowds.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Goldbergs just booked his entire match :lol


----------



## DaBxx89 (Aug 22, 2016)

Must he always sound like he's reading from a script?!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> i honestly hate the version wwe use for goldbergs theme, should be wcw's with a bit more loud drum beat.


Aren't they using his WCW theme?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is Raw being held tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goldberg giving away PPV finish a week out. :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

speaking of talk talk talk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I wonder how Goldy is gonna embarrass himself this episode. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You can't book legends as heels can you.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Oldberg goat on the mic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wens3

Here comes the man.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Where is Raw being held tonight?


Green Bay


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

"He did what he does best. Talk and talk and talk and talk until he couldn't talk anymore. So he talked some more."

Great stuff, Goldberg.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

next week?


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Where is Raw being held tonight?


Green Bay


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Where is Raw being held tonight?


Green Bay, Wisconsin. Crowd is sh*t already.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens botching. Hmm.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's weird how Kevin Owens as a heel is getting booed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Owens botched that line :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOLDBERG!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I will say it is a bit refreshing to see Owens defend the title against someone who isn't Seth or Roman.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Goldberg's promos. He sounds like he means every word and there's no wasted motion.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Aren't they using his WCW theme?


might be i don't know, wcw's version on wcw tv with actual crowd reaction feels better


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Serious Kevin Owens is serious.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So refreshing to here Owens getting real heel heat, no matter how mild the crowd is tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg clapping.

:lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Wait what? Owens never pinned Dean :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I fucking Hate Owens :lol. True heel.


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Holy shit Owens is so good wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Owens trying to say he beat Dean :lol I think his record against him is like 6-1 or something lol.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember Dean constantly besting Owens every time they wrestled.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jesus both Owens and Goldberg are sucking on the mic tonight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This crowd is atrocious. :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg shitting on him.

:lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

"Good mool". Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So ko knows how to play the game now talking about his evolution


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Owens lol "Green Bay doesn't deserve to see me fight"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Savage! :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Promo was extremely lukewarm.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yeah we know cole, saxton is nothing


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

New Day fpalm


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Not these geeks fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh shit Seth is here in person. I thought it was a satellite interview


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not a bad opening segment.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth making an actual appearance in the ring tonight. Hopefully a confrontation with HHH and Joe will happen.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

DA MAN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I expected more considering their match is this Sunday. Maybe they have another segment later.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The build for this feud has sucked ass... a lot has to do with KO and Jericho having to build most of it.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goldberg seemed like he was a little disinterested tonight. He was definitely reading a script.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't wait for Owens vs. Goldberg. The finish to the Lesnar match makes it possible that Owens gets demolished in a minute, or it could be a normal length match that either guy can win. Doing the Owens/Jericho break up before this match created a lot more intrigue around it because we know Owens/Jericho is happening, it's just a matter of if it's for the title. Same with Lesnar/Goldberg. It could go either way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Seth's actually there and it's not via satellite :woo


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Problem with this build reminded me of when Wyatt has too carry his feud suggest Taker going into mania. Goldberg just shows up with his scripted promos. He's my around enough.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> Can't wait for Owens vs. Goldberg. The finish to the Lesnar match makes it possible that Owens gets demolished in a minute, or it could be a normal length match that either guy can win. Doing the Owens/Jericho break up before this match created a lot more intrigue around it because we know Owens/Jericho is happening, it's just a matter of if it's for the title. Same with Lesnar/Goldberg. It could go either way.


So you think Lesnar's music hits mid-match, but then Jericho does a swerve and comes out and interferes in the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, not feeling that segment very much. I wonder if KO will get his rematch after getting beaten on Sunday since Goldberg can't wrestle much


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So excited that Seth will be there live tonight!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ew Day fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Booty-kakke


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

New Day?

*mute*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OSCARS MENTION


----------



## RRW (Nov 27, 2016)

Does no one get cereal dust in their eyes when Big E does that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it just me or are they showing a lot more beer then normal tonight? I feel like WWE tries to hide the drinking, but tonight everyone in the crowd seems to have a beer.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What if someone had a allergic reaction to the cereal? That would be bad!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Really wish they split new day up after mania. See them go solo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

New Day's act is stale as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shining Stars.

:mj4


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Why are these dudes talking about ice cream every week lately? So stupid.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

What the hell is up with feeding the New Day a bunch of jobber squash matches? They really are running this ice cream crap in the ground.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If New Day get ice cream... fuck off..

CM Punk was a far bigger star and couldn't bring back ice cream bars.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Shining stars with the worst reaction maybe to date


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"Something to get excited about" Dead silence


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

They CANT keep teasing ice cream without a follow through...damn it Vince make it happen


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Primo and Epico are alive?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why the fuck does WWE always have to copy mainstream? Leave that Oscar shit alone. It's corny as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

very topical.........


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Well, this segment is flatter than week old sprite.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Guess what WWE, that joke FAILED


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Making fun of what happened at the Oscars lol!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jinder is jacked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev & Jinder.

:mj4


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

There goes WWE trying to be socially relevant. :lol fpalm.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

There's the oscar reference... and what a lame one it is..

Lmao crowd couldn't give a shit..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I went to Raw in Green Bay the night after Punk won the belt at Money in the Bank 2011. The crowd was awful. I can't believe they ever go to Green Bay.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Wish they would get out of the way so I can see JoJo


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh lord WWE attempting to be trendy :lol. Just cringy.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why the fuck does WWE always have to copy mainstream? Leave that Oscar shit alone. It's corny as fuck.


They always do this. They are hoping to show up on the news "look WWE mentioned what happened on the Oscars!" and try to get some eyes on their product. It's a desperate grab for attention.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Some serious doubt about the outcome of Goldberg/KO. With KO saying "I know how to play the game" and "the evolution of Kevin Owens", combined with the recent HHH/KO meeting and HHH/Joe formation, tons of fuckery could take place this Sunday night. Then Brock/Y2J and, yeah, tons of fuckery.

Then again could all be done just to throw us off.:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look at WWE they're so topical and current with main stream media...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I bet whoever pitched that joke thought it would go over amazingly.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only thing good about this current match is Lana standing at ringside.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What if someone had a allergic reaction to the cereal? That would be bad!!!


I always worry that someone's gonna choke on the cereal.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Oh lord WWE attempting to be trendy :lol. Just cringy.


 It was such a huge miss too, it was so dry.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWE will make their entire show look second rate in order to get a little social media buzz. They're such desperate whores.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Was expecting an Oscars reference, but that was lame


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This crowd looks real awkward, man. Stop showing fan close ups, please.
:blonde


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love Xavier's HADUUUUUKEN


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lemme guess, another failed New Day segment?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't believe WWE made that Oscars joke lol :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jesus this makes Wcw 2000 and Raw 1995 look like the Golden Age, Attitude Era, Ruthless Agression Era all rolled into one booking wise.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Juicer Mahal


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the type of crowd that would cheer for Roman.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> I went to Raw in Green Bay the night after Punk won the belt at Money in the Bank 2011. The crowd was awful. I can't believe they ever go to Green Bay.


And yet they'll go years without hitting Canadian markets like Toronto and Montreal where the crowd is always hot.

It seems they are set in their ways and just think they have to go to certain spots because they just do lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

The new day gimmick has run its course. Time to split them up


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I mildly enjoyed the Oscar reference :side:

I mean, at least it's an actual current reference, not some guest host/cameo by someone who was famous 20 years ago. Maybe I didn't think it was so bad because I still shudder when I remember Raw in 2009.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> This is the type of crowd that would cheer for Roman.


They booed him when Owens mentioned him earlier. So.....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> And yet they'll go years without hitting Canadian markets like Toronto and Montreal where the crowd is always hot.
> 
> It seems they are set in their ways and just think they have to go to certain spots because they just do lol


I'm guessing they can't just go into another country whenever they want?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I always worry that someone's gonna choke on the cereal.


Ohh that would be very bad! :surprise:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Teaming up with Rusev is the only way Jinder will get TV time, I bet he's counting his blessings :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

One Winged Angel said:


> This is the type of crowd that would cheer for Roman.


Definitely. Cena and Mysterio (to a lesser extent) were the only ones to get a reaction when I went to Raw in GB.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> This is the type of crowd that would cheer for Roman.


and why did the crowd booed when owens namedropped him?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

They were just prob trying to be cool. Goldberg is a face right? I'm sure Roman we'll get pops.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more depressing: New Day being wasted on scrubs like Mahal and Carlito's useless brother and cousin, or Rusev being hindered by Jinder.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Christ you guys overreact too much. Was the oscars joke good? No, but it took all of about 15 seconds of screen time and you guys are acting like Hornswaggle just came back and pinned AJ Styles while simultaneously making Kevin Owens tap out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, this is really a match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Goldberg seemed like he was a little disinterested tonight. He was definitely reading a script.


Really?

In WWE?

Never.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> and why did the crowd booed when owens namedropped him?


All the Roman fans had some ratio of beer and cheese in their mouths and missed their moment.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

dclikewah said:


> Christ you guys overreact too much. Was the oscars joke good? No, but it took all of about 15 seconds of screen time and you guys are acting like Hornswaggle just came back and pinned AJ Styles while simultaneously making Kevin Owens tap out.


I would mark for that :lol.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Explain why this match took 20 mins


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Rusev being wasted. Really sucks


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Rusev may just be the most criminally underused guy in history


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ok there is no way jinder mahal is not on anything


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, great. They're gonna subject more Dana Brooke on us. Fantastic -_-


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Explain why this match took 20 mins


So Rusev can get Jinder off TV sooner rather than later


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh no the Raw woman :lol. Toilet break.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, because we have never seen that tag match before :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yay. Another tag match with the women.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jinder Mahal is definitely using some type of "enhancement"


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg ARE WE EVER GONNA BE DONE WITH DANA AS CHARLOTTE'S LACKY!? Ever? God damn they teased them splitting up months ago and just dropped it, i mean is she now and forever gonna be Charlotte's fucking lacky?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev needs to start destroying people again. Starting with Jinder.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What will Dana botch tonight??


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I'm expecting Jinder Mahal to just pop one of these days. Like, actually explode.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Raw starting off with quite a bore.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Bayley pins Charlotte tonight, she's gonna lose the title next week.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh, great. They're gonna subject more Dana Brooke on us. Fantastic -_-


She hasn't wrestled in months now. Maybe she's learned to do basic things like pin an opponent correctly or not botching a foot on the rope :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I need a one on one Dana match just for the pure hilarity it would provide.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> If Bayley pins Charlotte tonight, she's gonna lose the title next week.


Even if she doesn't, she's still losing on Sunday.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg ARE WE EVER GONNA BE DONE WITH DANA AS CHARLOTTE'S LACKY!? Ever? God damn they teased them splitting up months ago and just dropped it, i mean is she now and forever gonna be Charlotte's fucking lacky?


The worst part about it is that they're so inconsistent with it. Half the time Charlotte's alone and then sometimes Dana's there. Like for a while Charlotte's being doing things by herself before the title match with Bayley where Dana got involved. They should just split them up if they're not gonna try to keep them together.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Enzo is so cringe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God please split casa from this monkey. Case has big potential.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's too bad they abandoned the idea of doing segments outside of the arena already. They were onto something when they did the Enzo/Rusev fight in the hotel room. Oh well.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it cocaine or meth?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinder is disgusting. Like he makes me feel weird as a 29 year old watching wrestling still. THATS what make me feel weird.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

God Enzo is pathetic now. This show Raw is for little kids


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

and the IWC just wet their pants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe :buried Cesaro. Damn.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Samoa Joe Vs Cesaro or Sheamus

Holy shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro and Joe :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe and Cesaro beef????!!! YESSS!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I loved that Sheamus tried to stand up for Cesaro 

LOL at the jockstrap comment :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jo demolishing cesaro while cesaro comes back with geeky stuff


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Horrible acting by Cesaro


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

You know, Cesaro wasn't bad in that segment, I thought he came off rather well


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

mini ROH reunion :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Samoa Joe and Claudio Castiglioni!!! Omg! This would be massive in ROH or any indie territory around the world.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe is a fucking STAR. Like I think he might be better in WWE than he's been anywhere else as a character.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay lets just zip around backstage and watch 4 different backstage promos in a row, who wants to watch wrestling anyways right?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sheamus vs Joe is so much better than Cesaro vs Joe. They would beat the shit out of one another


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm. Stephanie even emasculates backstage male staff. :lol:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

No Way Out 2000 reference :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe owning Cesaro.
:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody measures up to your ridiculous expectations Steph :lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Samoa Joe is a fucking STAR. Like I think he might be better in WWE than he's been anywhere else as a character.


I like that WWE is allowing him to go on the mic. Great choice.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> It's too bad they abandoned the idea of doing segments outside of the arena already. They were onto something when they did the Enzo/Rusev fight in the hotel room. Oh well.


Remember when they would have random matches at the WWE New York? lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, emasculation time :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Foley getting fired?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay lets just zip around backstage and watch 4 different backstage promos in a row, who wants to watch wrestling anyways right?


Yeah because telling stories and building character is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not needed. :frown2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Remember when they would have random matches at the WWE New York? lol


YES! :lol Those were fun. Or, HHH/Taker at Penn Station on Shotgun Saturday Night. Fun.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay lets just zip around backstage and watch 4 different backstage promos in a row, who wants to watch wrestling anyways right?


It's not just a wrestling show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ended Foley's career only for him to main-event Mania the next month, wrestle part time in 2003 and face Edge at Mania 22 in 2006.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nobody measures up to your ridiculous expectations Steph :lol


Well if Triple H can measure up to her expectation it shouldn't be a very high bar.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Foley gonna beat the shit outta Steph?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

And now that we've had our weekly dosage of ladyballs...

...we can all move on.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

emasculated two guys now, this feminist shite needs to go........be a star in deed be a cunt more like
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0doSWS0Fj24


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason, the thought of Sheamus against Joe arouses me almost as much as Cesaro against Joe. Both arouse me though...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

AmWolves10 said:


> I like that WWE is allowing him to go on the mic. Great choice.


The character he's doing right now fits him like a glove. It accentuates that he's not just some destructive savage, he's an eloquent, calm, collected killing machine. Far cry from TNA having a penis on his face carrying a machete.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it just me or did it seem like Stephanie was getting choked up during her little brow beating there before bringing to together at the end?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie, why you gotta be so mean?  You think she would want her employees to be happy lol! Heels are supposed to act mean though so I guess she has that reason.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Your husband sucks, steph. The original b+ player


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

dana should have a sex slave character, that could work for her


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Ended Foley's career only for him to main-event Mania the next month, wrestle part time in 2003 and face Edge at Mania 22 in 2006.


she should of said full time career.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Harpers feet hit by a very long 1 second


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, the CW's. Hopefully, Tozawa delivers again.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

You know, I used to laugh at people saying they mute the TV when so and so happens. But I literally mute the TV when Steph talks at this point. She's trash and nothing she says means anything.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pleased to see Harper getting some semblance of a push. I doubt they sustain it at all though...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah because telling stories and building character is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not needed. :frown2:





3ku1 said:


> It's not just a wrestling show.


Lol if u guys enjoy watching 3 or 4 back to back promos after coming back from a commercial break and then going right back into another commercial after them, good for you guys. However i like promos spread out throughout the show here and there, have a promo upon returning from break and then into a match, then a promo after the match, etc. I don't want 3 or 4 straight promos in a row and then go into another commercial break.

Call me crazy but i actually like watching a wrestling show for wrestling, i know i'm crazy. And if u actually time this shit sometimes Raw, a 3 hour show will have a total of 39 minutes of wrestling in 3 hours, thats fucking pathetic.

But by all means enjoy your 25 minute New Day promos and 10 minutes of back to back backstage promos.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep. Looks like an early bedtime for me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no! The boring cruiserweights, make it stop


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sigh this show has been a fucking shambles


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WWE is rock bottom


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> YES! :lol Those were fun. Or, HHH/Taker at Penn Station on Shotgun Saturday Night. Fun.


The best was the 24-7 hardcore title, Crash getting attacked in his hotel room was hilarious :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol if u guys enjoy watching 3 or 4 back to back promos after coming back from a commercial break and then going right back into another commercial after them, good for you wwe guys. However i like promos spread out throughout the show here and there, have a promo upon returning from break and then into a match, then a promo after the match, etc. I don't want 3 or 4 straight promos in a row and then go into another commercial break.


I dont care if it's a backstage segment or a match, as long as it's good.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have to admit: That was a clever way for Brian Kendrick to win via count-out :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Alicia Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah Steph, dropping 100 pounds is definitely the sign of a weak and feeble man.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Why doesn't Tozawa have more Asian sounding music? Is WWE slipping?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Noam Dar!! ALICIA FOOOOOOOOOX :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> The best was the 24-7 hardcore title, Crash getting attacked in his hotel room was hilarious :lol


Yeah, I wish they would bring that back. It would add something unique to the current product; that's for sure.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Just let me get one Alicia fuxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Alicia stay sucking off white guys.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, the CW's. Hopefully, Tozawa delivers again.


can't deliver with zero effort being put into his character/stories. He doesn't get the mic time, he doesn't have a story, he doesn't have any medium for which to connect with the crowd except tiny 5 minute cruiserweight matches.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

OH LOOK! CRUISERWEIGHT "ACTION"...

*Changes channel as fast as possible*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

To-za-wa!

You ready for some kiais, @Headliner ? :yoshi


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tozawa is so awesome


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I know he's still really young, but Noam Dar has not impressed me thus far in either the CWC or the main roster.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Alicia Fox's graphic looked terrible on that Fastlane card. Her body was cut off :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Tozawa can get over then so can Nakamura and Asuka.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

3 MINUTE FILLERMATCH YAY


feel the power of the screaming!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> To-za-wa!
> 
> You ready for some kiais, @Headliner ? :yoshi


I got the TV on mute. I can't do it. Just can't.:no:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> I know he's still really young, but Noam Dar has not impressed me thus far in either the CWC or the main roster.


Certified jobber who gets laughs because of the way he says fox. Never will pass jobber stage. I feel the exact same way you do.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

can't believe Tozawa is allowed to do a suicide dive head butt after what happened to Daniel Bryan


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that match was faster than a commercial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was quick.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow they really don't let these CW matches get more than 3 fucking minutes do they? Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that's some bright-ass pants


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Brian Kendricks' pants are terrible :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kendrick with the Dude Love colored pants.

:mj4


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Brian Kendrick's pants are so blue.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Kendrick steal Tyler Breeze's tights?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Prayer Police said:


> that's some bright-ass pants


It really is.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kick off show, wow they really have buried the CW division haven't they


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

You honestly can't watch this show without DVR. It's really that bad .


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For some reason, I enjoy colorful/cheesy trousers like the ones Kendrick was wearing.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sasha. Yas.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na Brooke is back! :mark:



Headliner said:


> I got the TV on mute. I can't do it. Just can't.:no:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

All these fuckin' food ads, aaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

I'm fuckin' starving


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why do they insist on staying 3 hours? Its obvious they struggle to fill it, why not go back to 2 hours and have less time to fill and it would make it easier for people to fucking watch it. I don't see why they have to stay 3 fucking hours.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I know he's still really young, but Noam Dar has not impressed me thus far in either the CWC or the main roster.


He's small, crappy build, looks like a dork, has no mic skills or personality, and he can't do high spots. He's about as useless as they come.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> God why do they insist on staying 3 hours? Its obvious they struggle to fill it, why not go back to 2 hours and have less time to fill and it would make it easier for people to fucking watch it. I don't see why they have to stay 3 fucking hours.


$ 32 million reasons.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe is just bent on fucking with people backstage. LOL


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God why do they insist on staying 3 hours? Its obvious they struggle to fill it, why not go back to 2 hours and have less time to fill and it would make it easier for people to fucking watch it. I don't see why they have to stay 3 fucking hours.


34 million every 3rd hour.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God why do they insist on staying 3 hours? Its obvious they struggle to fill it, why not go back to 2 hours and have less time to fill and it would make it easier for people to fucking watch it. I don't see why they have to stay 3 fucking hours.


The USA network pays them extra for three hours instead of two.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe vs Cesaro sounds fun.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Whoever it was in creative who thought foley as GM was a good idea needs to go away.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

YES YES YES


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

errr joe did expect it, its on the greenbay arena poster flyers you dicks


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte & them titties looking good as f*ck.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This has been an awful RAW....


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe in action tonight!:woo


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope Joe and Cesaro get some time so Cesaro can remind people why he's the shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another random match for tonight.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

"That all could change" Pshh like we all don't know Charlotte's winning the title back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro vs Joe :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes

Nia and Charly trolling Tom Phillips :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at these two disgusting ugly blonde bimbos who look like boys :/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte is so cringy. Does she have to steal everything off her father. She's a great wrestler. Wish she would be a bit more individualistic.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Joe vs Cesaro sounds fun.


Very fun


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I would *kill* to see mid-2000's Joe extended-squash late 90's Foley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still dislike Charlotte's way of cutting promos. It still sounds awkward to me.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte looks kind of...plastic-y tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Woo Pandering.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Joe/Cesaro > Fastlane


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte looks so pretty in red.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If Charlotte wins the Women's title at the PPV this Sunday..

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

woot woot Cesaro vs Joe a nice fun match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. Another Oscar reference.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

charlote is good, but i mean the womens stuff just sucks so it cancels out.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dana Brooke has lost some weight, maybe that is why she was off tv for awhile...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Charlotte is cringe worthy on the mic. ugh, this is awful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bae-na finally rocking gear that compliments her bangin' bod. :yum: Hopefully she burned that bedazzled onesie.

:lol at Vanilla Ice, The Baha Men and Twilight's cast being buried by the queen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Please stop talking and just get this match underway already.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Charlotte couldn't remember who Aaron Rodgers is lol


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think Charlotte knows who Aaron Rodgers is.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The cast from twilight :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

brett favre is a legend, charlotte. dumb fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She wasn't born to be a one hit wonder, but she was born after a one night stand :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dana Brooke is ugly


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Why did Bayley change to those boots? The black ones looked so much better with her gear.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bayley is champion and still can't come out last in a tag match. Definition of a transitional champion.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok is there a reason Bayley has suddenly started wearing white and orange boots with every one of her attires even though they don't match none of them?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> charlote is good, but i mean the womens stuff just sucks so it cancels out.


She really carries the division. Only one I can tolerate mic wise and in ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, the promo isn't over yet.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh god don't let Bayley talk.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

3ku1 said:


> The cast from twilight :lol


I mean she wasn't wrong...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bayley title win was tainted. And then she kept it in the same way.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Dana looking a lot better


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Charlotte really has become amazing. She needs to get rid of Dana though. Speaking of which, Dana looks particularly prostitutey tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bayley is ugly


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley!!! :bayley I like her jacket. Charlotte is one to talk about cheating lol!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

oh no she has a mic. fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Brett Favre? Of all the possible nfl flashes in the pan they could've went with they pick one of the greatest and the most durable QB of all time?????

Boy, give whoever wrote this verbage a raise.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't understand how anyone likes this piece of shit, Bayley. She's so awful, words can't even describe. Terrible gimmick. Shut the fuck up and let Charlotte speak.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously, they need to get some women on Charlotte's level. Not fair that Charlotte has to carry the whole division on her back. Get Ronda in there.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The belt is bigger than Bayley. She's so awful on the mic too. It's like watching a 12 year old put on a promo.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Dana Brooke is ugly


She is the hottest woman on RAW IMO. No one even close.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

One of the problems with the tiny Raw Women's division is that they cut the same promos against each other every single week.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If only Bailey didn't have the Deb from Napoleon Dynamite hairstyle...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Diddnt they learn from last week? No one on Raw woman can delever promos. That's reserved for SD.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok is there a reason Bayley has suddenly started wearing white and orange boots with every one of her attires even though they don't match none of them?


it's expensive to have a different set of boots to match all of your clothes.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Bayley cuts promos like she's a cool chick in a Mighty Ducks sequel. That's not an insult btw, it works for her.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me, please just fucking kill the women's and the cruiserweight division. Fucking terrible. How can anyone actually give a fuck?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Graves laying that truth about Bayley. :clap


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Baylia????????????????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really can't wait for Sasha to turn on Bayley. Hoping it's next Monday.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this match ever going to start?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Why is Charlotte so robotic fuck this is exhausting


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Senior night at the Phog.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

STOP WITH ALL OF THE TALKING fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no! This terrible promo won't end, here comes the horse faced troll doll.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bring in Nia Jax. She'll revitalize the title scene. She's not like most girls.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Is this match ever going to start?


Gotta set up the commercial first.

Stupid face chant.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sasha way cringier than Becky.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Sasha gonna turn on Bayley at Fastlane?


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

These are great insults here in the ring. Grade A. Definitely not being sarcastic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Your stupid face."

We are literally at Pre-School level insults here in 2017.

Unreal.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sasha sounds like a moron when she tries to cut her assertive cool chick promos.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Charlotte does have a pretty stupid looking face. Dumb blonde ditz


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh good fucking god this show stinks


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

MONSTER CAMEL TOE on Nia.....holy fuck!!


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Whomever wrote this weeks episode needs fired tonight. Don't even let them on the bus.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

oh god Nia Jax theme awful awful


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha with a "stupid face" insult? This is unreal bad. Sasha turn heel or some shit. Hahaha or have big bad Nia come wreck shit.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bayley has the mentality of a 12 year old, Sasha with the comebacks of a 12 year old. Perfect tag team. :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well this match served it's purpose to set up the fatal four way at Mania...I guess.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Talk about an upgrade!

Brooke buried.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I like when Nia comes out...mainly because I like her theme song lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I am still stunned that somebody wrote in BRETT FAVRE as an one hit wonder.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey no squash match for Nia Jax tonight.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

frankthetank91 said:


> She is the hottest woman on RAW IMO. No one even close.


Agreed, her ring gear is horrible though, makes her look really frumpy. Then again, something has to restrain those monsters on her chest...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Nia Jaxz has some massive camel toe going on.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please, Wrestlemania, hurry up and get here and end so that I can quit watching these awful shows again until August


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't let Nia wrestle, ugh. Can't watch this crap.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The epitome of ZERO REACTION is Nia Jax. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dana's face when Charlotte said that she wouldn't be her partner, she looked so offended :lol

Then I said to my Mum "oh I was wondering why they didn't try to shoehorn Nia in there and then look what happens" and my Mum replies "she's too big to shoehorn in anywhere" :lmao


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Nia needs to stop being utilized as a tool at Charlotte's disposal and a conqueror like Braun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man that promo segment sucked

And you know Dana is really bad when you can call Nia an upgrade and that actually being true


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That segment was painful... topped off by that awkward Nia entrance...


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Still can't believe they zoom in Nia's eyes like it's gonna distract you from how bad she is


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm strangely attracted to Nia Jax and I feel serious guilt about it.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn Charlotte looking so fine!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MrJT said:


> MONSTER CAMEL TOE on Nia.....holy fuck!!


Because who would go down there? Thighs could kill a man.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

HOLY SHIT NIA'S PUSSY'S TRYING TO EAT HER PANTS

Reminds me of one of those carnivorous plants.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Those were all pretty decent promos imo. Although the "stupid face" line was awful. Creative really couldn't have came up with a better insult?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good god Raw is lacking in the promo department.

Jericho, Joe and KO... that's all...

Charlotte's decent but her material has dragged her down.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I am still stunned that somebody wrote in BRETT FAVRE as an one hit wonder.


lol i know. dude was an iron man, won a super bowl, was an NFL MVP and was thought of as one of the best of the 90s when guys like montana, kelly, marino, elway, aikman, young, and moon played.

writers are horrific, and this is just another example of that. fpalm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm strangely attracted to Nia Jax and I feel serious guilt about it.


She has kind of a pretty face actually. She's just huge.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Charlotte once again slights Dana and, of course, it will lead to nothing. :armfold Slow builds are great, but at the rate they're going, Dana won't turn on Charlotte until Jesus makes His second coming.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm strangely attracted to Nia Jax and I feel serious guilt about it.


Why big girls can be sexy too, she has a cute face.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Raw woman's division is the best division? Really? Take away quality of their matches. They are very restricted in building characters and feuds. Alexa shits over all these woman easily in the Department. Maybe the A show. But when it comes to the Raw woman. It's the Z show.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I forget how thick Dana is.

And I'll never forget how unsettling Charlotte's face is.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Sasha actually delivered that stupid face line about as well as she could have. Who the fuck writes this shit?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dana's face when Charlotte said that she wouldn't be her partner, she looked so offended :lol
> 
> Then I said to my Mum "oh I was wondering why they didn't try to shoehorn Nia in there and then look what happens" and my Mum replies "she's too big to shoehorn in anywhere" :lmao


Aww .. watching RAW with mama.

I remember watching Attitude Era Raw with my mother. She adored Chris Jericho; she used to laugh when he mispronounced other people's names (e.g. "Chris Ben-oyytt") or made fun of Stephanie. I miss those times.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Does anyone ever really get a pop anymore? Good grief.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm strangely attracted to Nia Jax and I feel serious guilt about it.


She's fat, not ugly. There's a big difference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Normally for the men I can overlook size differences and believe smaller men beating bigger men cause I've seen it happen in real fights all the time, but in this case with the women it's very hard for me to see Bayley or Sasha being able to gain the upper hand against Nia. Just can't see it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bayley seriously just set up a suplex


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Charlotte once again slights Dana and, of course, it will lead to nothing. :armfold Slow builds are great, but at the rate they're going, Dana won't turn on Charlotte until Jesus makes his second coming.


They'll probably just have a quiet split and Dana will go back to being with Emma (if she ever returns).


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm strangely attracted to Nia Jax and I feel serious guilt about it.


She's cute in the face brah


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Botchmania!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nia reigns dominating


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Bayley still in the ring?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the Raw before a PPV and they have little to no actual storylines or development going. It's just random matches and backstage segments that have been rather meaningless.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> She is the hottest woman on RAW IMO. No one even close.


You have horrible taste.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

redban said:


> Aww .. watching RAW with mama.
> 
> I remember watching Attitude Era Raw with my mother. She adored Chris Jericho; she used to laugh when he mispronounced other people's names (e.g. "Chris Ben-oyytt") or made fun of Stephanie. I miss those times.


We watch all WWE together, including the PPVs  Plus, we go to Wrestlemania together. She's my wrestling buddy and introduced me to it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Why big girls can be sexy too, she has a cute face.


I've gone thick a few times and thick girls can definitely be hot. Nia would be a layer or two of thickness thicker than I've dealt with...she does have a pretty face though.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Normally for the men I can overlook size differences and believe smaller men beating bigger men cause I've seen it happen in real fights all the time, but in this case with the women it's very hard for me to see Bayley or Sasha being able to gain the upper hand against Nia. Just can't see it.


They'll try to sell a double suplex. Book it


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> "Your stupid face."
> 
> We are literally at Pre-School level insults here in 2017.
> 
> Unreal.


That was the worst verbiage I recall hearing in a promo since the infamous "tater tot" exchange. Not only stupid face but BRETT FAVRE A ONE HIT WONDER. A man who threw over 70,000 yards largely under pre-"new era rules" taking the worst overall beating I've seen a QB take. A 3 time MVP with a year at age 40 of 33 touchdowns to 7 interceptions...


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Can't wait for actual heel Emma and not that Emmalina crap


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

IS it just me or has this RAW BEEN REALLY BAD TONIGHT?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

YES YES YES A NIPPLE SLIP


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Bayley is supposed to be in the ring. Sasha and Bayley screwed up the initial tag, so now everytime they tag the legal person isn't in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There it is folks, the entire Raw womens division in the ring, thats literally it lol.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bayleys chops look like something a 3 year old would do. get the title off this loser.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the Raw before a PPV and they have little to no actual storylines or development going. It's just random matches and backstage segments that have been rather meaningless.


Yep. The major downside of having irrelevant PPV's every two weeks now. No time to properly develop stories or rivalries.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

She just said stupid face again mid match. Going down with the ship


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

the_hound said:


> YES YES YES A NIPPLE SLIP



I missed it, who was it?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Tonight's RAW is especially bad. Ugh.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bayley to Belly suplex is worse than a regular Belly to Belly suplex. She needs to try snapping it and releasing her opponent at the highest point of the suplex to make it more impactful, instead of hugging them until the end of the move and gently releasing them when they are already on the floor.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I've gone thick a few times and thick girls can definitely be hot. Nia would be a layer or two of thickness thicker than I've dealt with...she does have a pretty face though.


And you could conquer that extra thickness, even thicker bruh #believeinthestroke


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

the_hound said:


> YES YES YES A NIPPLE SLIP


#FreeTheNipple


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> There it is folks, the entire Raw womens division in the ring, thats literally it lol.


Yeah..They really need more bodies for this division.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dana botched tripping Bayley :lol the fuck??


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I was kinda thinking that Emma was gonna be her partner, guess I should have known it would be Nia. Nia is very intimidating.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:banderas Sasha has a top three ass on the roster. Easily.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its funny how on SDL a 2 hour show can have like 3 different womens feuds going on at once, but Raw a 3 hour show can't seem to have more than one.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> They'll probably just have a quiet split and Dana will go back to being with Emma (if she ever returns).


Wouldn't be surprised at all if that happens, considering how much retarded shit Vince greenlights.

Hopefully that cop-out doesn't happen and she actually takes Charlotte to task.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

the_hound said:


> YES YES YES A NIPPLE SLIP


Post pics.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah..They really need more bodies for this division.


Nia Jax is all the body this division or any division needs.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

did i miss the golden berg or he has yet to show the fuck up?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I remember why I stopped watching this garbage now. WWE needs some serious competition and fast. Any billionaires on here that fancy starting a company?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah we've had a string of 3 at worst decent Raws including the best segment in a long time with the Festival of Friendship but this Raw is definitely heading in the wrong direction as we approach "half time".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Emma is done again?

:lol

This company..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

#Taker said:


> did i miss the golden berg or he has yet to show the fuck up?


Yeah, he was in the opening segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> :banderas Sasha has a top three ass on the roster. Easily.


 Gross.. she has the body of a teenage boy..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How is this show not half over yet?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That was the worst verbiage I recall hearing in a promo since the infamous "tater tot" exchange. Not only stupid face but BRETT FAVRE A ONE HIT WONDER. A man who threw over 70,000 yards largely under pre-"new era rules" taking the worst overall beating I've seen a QB take. A 3 time MVP with a year at age 40 of 33 touchdowns to 7 interceptions...


And Farve didn't play with great WRs. They were mostly average to good.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha needs to not do that slap move. It's as bad as Naomi's kick thing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does Nia ever take a fucking bump? Like damn, she is the most selfish wrestler I have ever seen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#Taker said:


> did i miss the golden berg or he has yet to show the fuck up?


 A forgettable promo to sell their match on Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah..They really need more bodies for this division.


yeah it needs Asuka, and Billie Kay and Peyton Royce imo.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

the ref botched and didn't even count the fucking fall.. wow this match sucks, even the ref is bad.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it me, or is WWE making it painfully obvious that Bayley retains Sunday...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Is somebody opened up? Ref is wearing latex gloves.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Where was the nip slip?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is making the faces look like they have no chance to the point where I just enjoy watching them get their asses kicked.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"down goes the queen" couldnt of been said with any less enthusiasm. it also sounded so robotic. these announcers are atrocious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Is somebody opened up? Ref is wearing latex gloves.


Shark week for Nia perhaps?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> "down goes the queen" couldnt of been said with any less enthusiasm. it also sounded so robotic. these announcers are atrocious.


They're just as bored as we are.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This ref needs to be fired after this match.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Is somebody opened up? Ref is wearing latex gloves.


Nah the ref's just a perv.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ughhhhhhh Nia wins -_-


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Champion pinned again :bored


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Martins said:


> HOLY SHIT NIA'S PUSSY'S TRYING TO EAT HER PANTS
> 
> Reminds me of one of those carnivorous plants.


Damn, missed it


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Champion gets pinned in a tag match. WHAT A SHOCKER


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Yep, there's your Women's Champion being made to look like a 5 year old.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Any chance of Kharma coming back? She was Undertaker levels of scary in the womens divison.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This match is the cure for insomnia.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How bad was the women's match? I turned off when Sasha began talking.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Does Nia ever take a fucking bump? Like damn, she is the most selfish wrestler I have ever seen.


You want her to bump willy nilly for these two? Not in the least bit realistic. Unless they give her a real reason to bump she shouldn't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never seen this company hate their Champions as much as they do these days. It's odd.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nia winning with a running leg drop = Hogan return confirmed, brother/jack/dude :hogan


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep Bayley obviously winning at Fastlane


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Stupid


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Sasha teasing a heel turn couple weeks ago was for absolutely nothing? Cause i don't see her turning heel at all, cause that would leave Bayley as the only face on Raw.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha damn, that was a dominant heel win. Pretty entertaining. Nia looked like a monster.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Is somebody opened up? Ref is wearing latex gloves.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ugh. Champs are such geeks in WWE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, why Nia isn't champion? I know she sucks, but booking wise she should be, or at least she should be challenging for the title


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nia didn't take a single bump this whole match. Awful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man WWE can't book for shit.

Marketing and cost cutting is keeping them profitable.

Quality is trash.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki v Natayla was far better then this.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Nah the ref's just a perv.


Off topic but whenever I'm scanning for porn and I see rubber gloves in the thumbnail, I'm like

:nah


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Damn, missed it


It was right at the beginning of her entrance. Like The Pussy That Ate The World.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> yeah it needs Asuka, and Billie Kay and Peyton Royce imo.


Throw in Ember Moon and Emma when/if she goes back to Evil Emma and we good.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

How did Charlotte get busted up??


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Does Nia ever take a fucking bump? Like damn, she is the most selfish wrestler I have ever seen.


Obviously I'm a big fan of Stan Hansen who is in my all time three and he could REALLY sell on the comeback when he was ready to work but boy if he wasn't interested, Stan would go to a knee and THAT WOULD BE IT unless you got him down yourself. I think Ric called him on that at the HOF induction. His partner in Georgia Ole Anderson was pretty damn stubborn about that too.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been watching late 1996 Raw and Nitro stuff lately. WCW had so many washed up veterans. WWF had so many terrible gimmicks. The wrestling match to match was decidedly of lower quality than today. 

Still, the shows seem better because the big stuff is so much better. The NWO before it completely jumped the shark and the rise of Austin with the Pillman stuff and then the feud with Bret. Both of those things still seem so much better than anything they are doing now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh. I just want the update on Seth.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus fucking christ, a fucking contract signing for nothing match

done with this show tonight


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Off topic but whenever I'm scanning for porn and I see rubber gloves in the thumbnail, I'm like
> 
> :nah


Ok lol. Thanks for telling me I guess.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Man WWE can't book for shit.
> 
> Marketing and cost cutting is keeping them profitable.
> 
> Quality is trash.


They live off nostalgia. They reached a global market which really has never been done before and got other countries like China and India involved, which makes up for the loss of interest in the USA.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ugh. I just want the update on Seth.


Thats probably going on last


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sasha looked incredibly weak in that match. I don't even care for them to build to her trying to conquer Nia, the story wouldn't be believable.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Or else what Braun, or else what? lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol out of all the finishers Nia could have they give her a fucking leg drop. She could use a powerbomb, a chokeslam, the popup samoan drop, a military press slam, hell even a big splash. But they think it looks good with her just dropping her leg on them....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

anyone here who gives atleast one zero fuck for our raw tag champs?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> They live off nostalgia. They reached a global market which really has never been done before and got other countries like China and India involved, which makes up for the loss of interest in the USA.


 Goldberg and Lesnar main evented over 10 of their biggest stars at SS and they're going to main event WM 33....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

People used to complain about WWF during 1998-2002 too..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just sitting here hanging out for Seth's interview lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

brookes had a wardrobe malfunction thats why she ended up going to the back


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Nikki v Natayla was far better then this.


How can you compare a 25 minute singles match with an actual (stupid) story behind it to a random tag match?


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

All I want is new Evolution and Seth Rollins. That's all, WWE. I don't ask for much.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Rollins interview is ME? Joe? Or the Big Show? What an awful RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So was there an actual nip slip during that match or someone just seeing things?


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> I've been watching late 1996 Raw and Nitro stuff lately. WCW had so many washed up veterans. WWF had so many terrible gimmicks. The wrestling match to match was decidedly of lower quality than today.
> 
> Still, the shows seem better because the big stuff is so much better. The NWO before it completely jumped the shark and the rise of Austin with the Pillman stuff and then the feud with Bret. Both of those things still seem so much better than anything they are doing now.


Are you suffering at the show like me?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot these guys even have the tag titles.

:damn


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol out of all the finishers Nia could have they give her a fucking leg drop. She could use a powerbomb, a chokeslam, the popup samoan drop, a military press slam, hell even a big splash. But they think it looks good with her just dropping her leg on them....


I agree with you that she needs something more devastating as a finisher, but in her defense, Nia does have pretty big legs. Can't imagine that one of those being dropped on your neck/chest to be the most enjoyable thing in the world.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes!

Gun sign :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> I've been watching late 1996 Raw and Nitro stuff lately. WCW had so many washed up veterans. WWF had so many terrible gimmicks. The wrestling match to match was decidedly of lower quality than today.
> 
> Still, the shows seem better because the big stuff is so much better. The NWO before it completely jumped the shark and the rise of Austin with the Pillman stuff and then the feud with Bret. Both of those things still seem so much better than anything they are doing now.


This Raw has definitely stiffed us but hey, at least we haven't seen Enis Envy or Al Sharpton lyp-syncing, Chavo Guerrero vs Hornswaggle or a legitimately WOAT contending Johnny Damon promo followed by a parody of Tiger Woods scandal followed by Mae Young acting sexual in a low cut Santa suit in her 80s


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> How can you compare a 25 minute singles match with an actual (stupid) story behind it to a random tag match?


You can't. Hence why it was better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This crowd, this show, everything feels so dead. Even Enzo/Cass got a poor pop.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> I've been watching late 1996 Raw and Nitro stuff lately. WCW had so many washed up veterans. WWF had so many terrible gimmicks. The wrestling match to match was decidedly of lower quality than today.
> 
> Still, the shows seem better because the big stuff is so much better. The NWO before it completely jumped the shark and the rise of Austin with the Pillman stuff and then the feud with Bret. Both of those things still seem so much better than anything they are doing now.


Right. Like tonight, Samoa Joe is facing Cesaro, and Sami Zayn at the PPV. These guys are two of the most talented people they've got, but they're midcarders the fans accept as stepping stones. Meanwhile, the main eventers aren't any better, and in a lot of cases they're worse. The roster lacks dynamics, it just blends together and the only way we know who the top guys are is who's in the last segment.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't understand how these guys are over...

So damn corny...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And here we go with Enzo cutting the same promo...seems to be the theme of the night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> I agree with you that she needs something more devastating as a finisher, but in her defense, Nia does have pretty big legs. Can't imagine that one of those being dropped on your neck/chest to be the most enjoyable thing in the world.


Big Show punching you also seems devastating and like it would hurt really bad but it makes for a terrible finisher like Nia's leg drop.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and Cass?

*mute*


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Those crickets lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow that's by far the smallest pop these guys have gotten since coming up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

It's Wrestlemania season and this thread has such little activity compared to before.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Camera on a guy with his sign upside down... even the crowd sucks tonight.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> You can't. Hence why it was better.


Well if you can't compare them, then you can't say one was better. Especially since they're two different types of matches.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cass pretty good. needs to break away from throw away enzo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> This crowd, this show, everything feels so dead. Even Enzo/Cass got a poor pop.


 No energy, crap stories and meh matches.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lewdog1976 said:


> Camera on a guy with his sign upside down... even the crowd sucks tonight.


Even got behind the stupid face chant. And I don't think it was sarcasm


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Enzo: *loud noises* HOW YOU DOIN'!?!?!!?

Crowd: ehhhh we're alright...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd gives zero fucks tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not even New Day say the same thing every damn week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It sucks Seth is coming back to this dead crowd


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sickens me that these dweebs are over while AA are get crickets weekly :mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ever since Vince found out Gallows was Festus he just completely gave up on them.


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Not even New Day say the same thing every damn week.


That's because The New Day have talent.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Cass gets booted in the face and immediately moves to the corner


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Big Show punching you also seems devastating and like it would hurt really bad but it makes for a terrible finisher like Nia's leg drop.


I get what you're saying, man. A chokeslam would work well for her. Maybe even a splash from the middle rope.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jobbed again, this company man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Champions pinned again.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

iBolieve said:


> That's because The New Day have talent.


True


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Total Package said:


> So Cass gets booted in the face and immediately moves to the corner


Yet one boot from Cass and 1, 2, 3. Cass is starting to look pretty strong.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

K so Cass and Amore are losing at the PPV


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Big Cass beat Luke Gallows lets see people complain about the club losing this week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irrelevant said:


> I hear ya man. A chokeslam would work well for her. Maybe even a splash from the middle rope.


She was using a powerbomb in NXT for a short while, it looked great don't know why she went back to the fucking leg drop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They literally despise all of their Champions.

:lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If WWE had a semi-annual special on TBS, it'd be called The Pinning of Champions.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Champs lose in consecutive matches....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Anderson and Gallows have been booked like geeks since they won the titles, even more than before


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I cancelled my subscription after EC.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Obvious Charlotte wins and Gallows and Anderson retain. Well then Again they buried Bliss for weeks. Then she lost clean as champion. Wwe don't like making their champions look strong anymore.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

iBolieve said:


> Yet one boot from Cass and 1, 2, 3. Cass is starting to look pretty strong.


Gotta love it. Magic shoes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cass using a chokeslam would be cool, considering 'Taker, Kaneand Show have been AWOL for a long time now.

:wow at Enzo defying nature itself by not only managing to not be KO'd while at ringside, but even going as far as to KO someone else. Now I definitely know that Gallows and Anderson are retaining at Fast Lane. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A contract signing again. I feel like they've been doing quite a bit of those recently.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So a shit PPV and a very likely subpar Mania for free. They should be free regardless.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Luke Harper in a WM main event match... :Out


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Until they fix their live ppls. I'm not watching that shit again :lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everytime Cole says "The Big Dog" i wanna drive a nail in his fucking eye.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A contract signing between Braun and Roman? :lol That's going to end well.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why do people think a leg drop from a woman who is at least 100 pounds bigger than her opponents is a weak finisher? If people wanna shit on Bayley 2 Belly, I get that but come on.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

raw is a shit show jesus


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Luke Harper in a WM main event match... :Out


I'm pretty sure the SD WWE title is not main eventing mania. Goldberg Lesnar is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am so glad I don't have to rely on the live feed on the Network for Mania :lol I'll be there in person instead, so I don't have to listen to commentary either lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the SD WWE title is not main eventing mania. Goldberg Lesnar is.


 Everyone knows that, they're still going to sell the WWE title match as _a_ main event, even though it isn't _the_ main event...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JDP2016 said:


> Why do people think a leg drop from a woman who is at least 100 pounds bigger than her opponents is a weak finisher? If people wanna shit on Bayley 2 Belly, I get that but come on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Because it looks horrible thats why, as i said, Big Show punching someone irl would be devastating i'd imagine but as for a finisher it looks fucking horrible.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> She was using a powerbomb in NXT for a short while, it looked great don't know why she went back to the fucking leg drop.


She just really loves Hulk Hogan.

But in all seriousness, I don't get why either. It looks like it hurts since she has big legs, but it's not impactful enough for the monster heel character she's trying to portray. A sit-out/jackknife powerbomb would be great for her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. :lmao If Rollins wasn't on tonight, I'd be gone by now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Because it looks horrible thats why, as i said, Big Show punching someone irl would be devastating i'd imagine but as for a finisher it looks fucking horrible.


Especially when her ass clearly hits first. She doesn't even sell it well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Titus v Sheamus :bored


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Gallows and Anderson's stock have fallen since being separated from AJ Styles


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> I cancelled my subscription after EC.


see you at wm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

TITUS BRAND!!! URAH! URAH! URAH!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I laughed so hard at Titus pointing out he's a fellow Irishman cos of his last name :lmao Mainly cos I happen to share that same last name haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why is this guy still here? For Vince to get amusement out of humiliating him every week or what? Just fire this useless fucking goof already.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao Enzo and Cass are basically 2 hood n*ggas. Homie wears holsters as fashion, they're loud and talk mad shit, constantly on somebodies girl, care about Jordans. Cass quick to jump somebody even when they dead wrong. They're a realistic version of Crime Time lol.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> I'm pretty sure the SD WWE title is not main eventing mania. Goldberg Lesnar is.


You think Wrestlemania is going to end in a sub-ten minute match? Not an attack just curious.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I've figured out the problem with WWE, the business model is dying. Punk was right. Vince is a millionaire who should be a billionaire


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Titus has been called a brown nose"

That's racist.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Those catering table clothes... are you kidding? Who's their decorator Mae Young?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus grabbing people's arms, as they walk away, getting him in trouble again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This RAW is just bad....Titus O'Neal???? Doesn't even feel like a PPV is Sunday.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Titus stays getting embarrassed.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Even Titus is unenthused that there's a Titus match on Raw.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm glad Rollins is making a appearance later


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm done


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Sheamus has a great entrance.


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> I'm glad Rollins is making a appearance later


I think most people are only watching tonight for Rollins at this point honestly haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for dropping by, Titus.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice kick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just thinking, I wonder if Sami Zayn will make an appearance during the Joe/Cesaro match later? Cos Joe did attack Sami last week before his match...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Are you suffering at the show like me?


Thankfully, I'm not. Green Bay is too far for me now that I'm in St. Paul.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol titan squashed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I honestly think the Brogue Kick can get over big if it is use correctly, like using it out of nowhere to shut up annoying people


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus destroyed :lmao


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Cesaro and Joe should be good if Joe doesn't kill Cesaro..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth next :woo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God Seth is next so I can bounce after this.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I was just thinking, I wonder if Sami Zayn will make an appearance during the Joe/Cesaro match later? Cos Joe did attack Sami last week before his match...


I initially thought Joe was going to interrupt Rollins's segment and Sami would make the save. But then they announced he's facing Cesaro. But I'm sure he'll still go after Joe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they literally save every interesting match/segment for the final hour and just fill in the first two with pure shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Contract signing main eventing because "You got to make Roman..." fuck it, you all know the rest


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally Seth is next!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus rekt' :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This Raw has been the worst since 2009 :lol. It's like a comedy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Titus. Dude can actually talk well (and yes I know about his stumbled lines a while ago since I <3 Botchamania :lol), is in great shape and is alright in the ring, yet he's basically doomed forever because of his gaffe with Vince.

Just reform and push the Prime Time Players already, WWE.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

imagine having a roman/strowman contract signing close the show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Seth Rollins to retire?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

They about to lose half their viewers after this Seth segment


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

If the final hour doesn't deliver, this may be the worst Raw in a long time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dio Brando said:


> imagine having a roman/strowman contract signing close the show.


Don't imagine, just wait an hour


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Save us Seth


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I drink and I know things said:


> Thankfully, I'm not. Green Bay is too far for me now that I'm in St. Paul.


Ah that's right. I forgot you don't live here anymore. Well it's been a disappointing night.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> see you at wm


 Certainly won't be paying for it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vince is giving no fucks anymore after that record revenue report.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Green Bay, please wake up and give Seth a good pop!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Corey Graves doing the interview segment is pretty cool. He's someone I'd try to get on camera more often.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just what this show needs... recaps :bored


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This was a great video package!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins ! :mark: I have a feeling Trips might get involved.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Why is Charlotte so robotic fuck this is exhausting


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH is right... kayfabe wise he held Rollins hand throughout his god awful title reign...


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Maybe this crowd has been so off because they're waiting for Rollins too. Can't wait for his music to hit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Triple H's reason for being pissed at Rollins makes no fucking sense, hows his injury he got any different than when triple H tore his quad all those times? he's literally pissed at Rollins for accidentally getting injured like Austin, Triple H himself and so many others have.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Great video package, I love all the flashbacks right back to the start of Seth's WWE career.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Certainly won't be paying for it.


sure son


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seth :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> sure son


 Already allocated it to NJPW and Netflix :draper2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH the best.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Trips will probably get involved and give Rollins a beat down


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a horrible place to return..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:rollins THE MAN SETH FREAKING ROLLINS!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

iBolieve said:


> Maybe this crowd has been so off because they're waiting for Rollins too. Can't wait for his music to hit.


No, the crowd is off because this show has sucked.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Worst crowd in history? I think so.

JESUS...WOW...WOOOOOOWWWW.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

I'M CALLING BULLSHIT ON THE CRUTCH


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Very mild pop for Seth, this crowd really do suck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!!! God, I've missed him and his skinny jeans so much :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

He's selling the injury. He was seen walking just fine the other day. So I'm expecting good news tonight.


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

Terrible crowd is terrible...:trips7


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This whole injury is a work. He'll beat down Joe or Triple H tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

OMH he's REALLY here? Oh my goodness :CENA


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd gives Corpus Christi a run for its money :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm praying so badly this all just a swerve and Rollins is gonna throw the crutch away and say he'll be at WM.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Holy shit, this crowd is unbelievably awful.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The man ! :rollins4


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Shows sucks but this crowd is a disgrace.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sad that was the pop of the night.

:lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

How can 12,000 make so little noise? HOLY SHIT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really weak reaction for Seth.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

And the crowd goes mild... Jesus. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Already allocated it to NJPW and Netflix :draper2


never come close


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

he tore his ACL again?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Very weak Rollins chants...

Geez I would hate my favorites to return to a crowd as bad as this.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> This crowd gives Corpus Christi a run for its money :lol


Again, do you blame them? Look at the crap show they've been given thus far.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if he will start wearing a knee brace when he comes back?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've never heard a crowd so quiet. Good...Lord.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

iBolieve said:


> Terrible crowd is terrible...:trips7


It's Green Bay only thing those people can get lively for is their choke artist Packers.. Then again can't blame them, this Raw would suck the energy from probably any crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes those goddamn chants............................................


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nicky Midss said:


> he tore his ACL again?


MCL I think


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shitty crowd, Seth deserves way more of a reaction than this.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha cm punk chants


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

CM PUNK CHANTS LOLOLOL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CM Punk chants?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CM Punk more over than anyone on this crap show :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk chants.

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth lost his smile storyline :mj2


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't even like Seth but cm punk chants are fucked up.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

God I hate CM Punk chants


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Christ, this crowd is abysmal :lmao

WWE should never come to this shithole again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh fuck this crowd, the worst in a long time


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Jesus fpalm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why are they chanting CM Punk?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Omg CM Punk chants? Fuck these fucking punks. Fuck Green Bay. Trash. 

:fuck:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins finally acknowledging his faults in the past as a heel?? :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that they're FINALLY having Seth admit he was a douche!! CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I wonder if hes going to hit anyone in the head with the crutch?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enter CM
Punk chants oh boy


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

CM Punk? Da fuq, Greenbay? Not even Chicago would do that to Seth Rollins.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

If I were in that crowd I would honestly turn around, flip them all off and leave. I'm not even joking.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

LOL at Green Bay's 6 person smark population. Rollins should've burned them.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

What the fuck, "CM Punk"?

Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Geezus Christ Punk walked out on you idiots. And you disrespect a guy who actually puts it a on the line. Bunch of sheep.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this interview is awful so i mean cm punks chants are deserved.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So "it's not looking great" is probably yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This crowd is fucking HORRIBLE wow.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Does anyone actually buy this? Lolol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's acting for sure.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with this crowd?

They're killing this segment with the weak reactions.

HHH just got the pop of the night :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

King of Kings is here :mark: bow down


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why are they chanting CM Punk?


maybe because the show has been fucking awful up to this point, might have something to do with it you know


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Even HHH the best gets a mild pop. 

This crowd is terribly embarrassing.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

The crowd is very lukewarm on Rollins


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the match is totally on, they wouldn't have Triple H come out and act this smug if Seth was badly injured.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

In before H goads him into a match despite him being unable to wrestle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, pop for the boss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank god Hunter's here. I'm still tapping out at this whole show but Hunter da gawd temporarily lifted my spirits.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

That was a cracking redemption babyface promo by Rollins. Believable character change there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HHH to save the day?

Joe can use instant transmission :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I knew he'd come out! Beat down incoming, I called it!


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

What was Joe hiding under the ring?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trips with the pop of the night is fucking pure gold hahahahahaha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Joe is pretty sneaky for a fat dude.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I wish they weren't running with this in front of this fucking crowd.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

this crowd is kinda shitty, but it's shitty in a funny way.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Really??? CM Punk chants for Rollins? Please, fans. Don't come to these shows if you are going to act like this. This is coming from a huge CM Punk fan.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Where the HELL did Samoa Joe come from? :cena4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The match is happening.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

‪"It's not looking great." and "You will not be at Wrestlemania."‬

‪See you at WM, Seth.‬


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins was faking it, so obvious.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Samoa Joe attacks Rollins then Balor makes the save?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rollins isn't really that hurt, watch


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Match is on. Also fuck Green Bay for the CM Punk chants.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The pop of the night was when Joe was just getting on the apron and everyone was freaking out trying to warn Seth.

L..M..A..O.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Samoa Joe attacks Rollins then Balor makes the save?


 Zayn.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, Triple H growing that Big Show beard.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Where the HELL did Samoa Joe come from? :cena4


that was some David Lynch shit


----------



## iBolieve (Feb 13, 2017)

KO and HHH legitimately insulting the crowd has been the best part of this show so far.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


> Samoa Joe attacks Rollins then Balor makes the save?


No!!!! Not that boring midget


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Trips is saving this segment on the mic. GOAT.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:huntertrips2:trips3:HHH2


THE KING OF KINGS TRIPLE HHH


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips has to be the biggest hit or miss promo worker in WWE history good lord :kobefacepalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha I fucking love Trips. What a save for a shit RAW.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Any chance of Fin here?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Trips has to be the biggest hit or miss promo worker in WWE history good lord :kobefacepalm


Really? Trips is nailing it on the mic per usual.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Any chance of Fin here?


I hope not. He is so boring


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Any chance of Fin here?


In front of this crowd? I hope not.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HHH is the man. God on the mic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> In front of this crowd? I hope not.


Fin sucks, he deserves this crowd


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

HHH saying don't look at him, look at me reminds me of when my parents used to get onto me for getting in trouble. LOL!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HHH just an absolute god on the mic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice!

:mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

was that it, oh fuck off, no wonder the idiots chanted punk, absolutely horse shit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Straight talk segment. Stupid


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This segment showed how important a crowd is for a good segment.

They just didn't play along and took a lot away from it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

that's it?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Awesome ! :mark:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

There are shit crowds and shit WWE acting, but tonight takes the cake. WOW.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH WILL BE AT MANIA :woo I can't WAIT.

I was thinking to myself whether I should make a Seth sign or not, now I def know I will.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So Rollins/Balor v Triple H/Joe


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Really good segment.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Instead of putting over Seth's courage, they put over Triple H's devious plan. Awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Contract signing main event.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So I assume the match is HHH is on at Mania. But I guess the question is now will Seth be on Raws leading up to it or jut re-appear at Mania?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't worry we still get the Shining Stars vs the Big Show on this excellent program.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe they didn't do a beat down because Rollins is legit hurt


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What is the appeal of this feud? We all know Triple H won't win. Rollins should fight Strowman, Owens, or somebody in his prime.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Good work by Trips and then Rollins at the end to save that segment. 

Shit stain Green Bay mongs still got me mad. :cussin:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment. Rollins confesses his 'sins' from when he was a heel and promises he will be at WM.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

redban said:


> What is the appeal of this feud? We all know Triple H won't win. Rollins should fight Strowman, Owens, or somebody in his prime.


 Should have happened last year. 

Too much has gone on since Seth's return for it to be hot, the time for it has passed IMO.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mra22 said:


> Maybe they didn't do a beat down because Rollins is legit hurt


Be better if they go with the whole not being cleared, sign off on an unsanctioned match like Michaels/HHH in 02, and go from there. Trips can even go over (which he needs to do at some manias) and Seth can get some babyface love as the guy who fought while still hurt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> What is the appeal of this feud? We all know Triple H won't win. Rollins should fight Strowman, Owens, or somebody in his prime.


Strowman vs Rollins isn't a WM match, neither is Owens, we've seen them face already many times in the last year. Triple H is the biggest match he can have right now at WM honestly, and thats WWE's fault.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Be better if they go with the whole not being cleared, sign off on an unsanctioned match like Michaels/HHH in 02, and go from there. Trips can even go over (which he needs to do at some manias) and Seth can get some babyface love as the guy who fought while still hurt


Nah, I'd rather do something where Rollins wins with a roll up or something and HHH destroys him after.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I legit loved the Jetsons and Flintstones as a kid. I'm guessing they do Yogi next year


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Seth will be at 'Mania, but it doesn't sound like it's going be a straight up match with Trips.

Also, fuck that stupid crowd. Chanting CM Punk during what was a huge moment in this storyline. What garbage.

Also, Triple H is so fucking great on the mic.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> This segment showed how important a crowd is for a good segment.
> 
> *They just didn't play along and took a lot away from it.*


I think Seth expected a better reception and seemed surprised he was getting crapped on. The segment did nothing for me but I also expected him to be received better. The CM Punk chants threw me. The entire show has been lackluster. The crowd is probably restless.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Shaq was on KG's podcast tonight sayng it wasn't his fault the match may be off, Show shouldn't have talked about his shape, etc lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Love how they lowkey promoted such a nothing match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My favourite part of that segment was Seth showing some character development. It's not often you see faces admitting they were assholes when they were heels.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

:thirst3

:Tripslick


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, at least it isn't Anderson & Gallows losing to Big Show in a handicap match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was suppose to be a knockout while the guy DDT'd his own partner.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Strowman vs Rollins isn't a WM match, neither is Owens, we've seen them face already many times in the last year. Triple H is the biggest match he can have right now at WM honestly, and thats WWE's fault.


Big match or not, the match has no suspense because everyone knows Triple H will lose; he's not going over Seth Rollins in 2017. With Strowman, Owens, or even Joe, there would be some doubt about who will win; and the match can elevate 2 stars instead of just one.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yay Big Show squash session. Never seen before!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

man, what a warning facial expression there.Trips glared right through Seth Rollins' whole body.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god Show's winning with the chokeslam now instead of that god awful punch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

When Big Show gets the second loudest pop...I can't even


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Not a thing of interest on Raw for me. I really have to wonder just how stupid the creative department is.....or if in fact they are only as stupid as Vince makes them. 
Anyway, thankfully The Voice is back. (Although I'd love to see Goldberg spear the crap out of Blake Shelton.)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> Mra22 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they didn't do a beat down because Rollins is legit hurt
> ...


Triple H won at WrestleMania 29 and 31. Lost at WrestleMania 30 and 32. So his win rate at recent manias is fine.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> Maybe they didn't do a beat down because Rollins is legit hurt


We have discovered a new Einstein folks...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Here we go with this dumb shit again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This show has been nothing short of a disaster


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> This show has been nothing short of a disaster


Haven't been watching. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

jayman321 said:


> Here we go with this dumb shit again.


How is that dumb shit? As much as they were reading off cards, King was a hero. Relax.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Martin Luther King with the second biggest pop of the night. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Are they still doing Joe vs Cesaro tonight? Or did I miss it?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

At least we get Gallagher. But fuck the cruisers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look it's Tony Nese's abs :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Vince loves MLK, so he writes all these statements for the black wrestlers to say. What the doesn't realize is it'd be so much more impactful if he just let them say what they want to say.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

redban said:


> Big match or not, the match has no suspense because everyone knows Triple H will lose; he's not going over Seth Rollins in 2017. With Strowman, Owens, or even Joe, there would be some doubt about who will win; and the match can elevate 2 stars instead of just one.


I'd rather have a predicable big main event feeling match, than a lackluster monday night Raw type match with a not so predictable outcome.

Besides its not an absolute given that Trips will lose, he could screw Rollins over and the feud continues and ends at SS, i wasn't expecting him to go over Sting at WM but he did, so who knows.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah I'm out I can't take watching anymore boring cruiserweights


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/27 - Da Man and The Man*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> Haven't been watching. What's wrong with it?


Mediocre matches, bad segments, champs have all lost their matches thus far, well below average Raw levels of bad. Kinda sad.

Mostly enjoyed the HHH/Rollins segment though


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ah, First and Worst teaming up next!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Now I know Seth will be at Mania, that's made me so much more excited!! It's looking like all my faves will get a singles match at Mania this year, awesome (Y)


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Haven't been watching.


lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

the_hound said:


> maybe because the show has been fucking awful up to this point, might have something to do with it you know


Yeah this RAW hasn't been that great tonight, the crowd seems very quiet because of it. Hopefully next week will be better! :grin2:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> This show has been nothing short of a disaster


I don't think so. It's just been boring. A disaster would be a lot more fun.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit Aries returning to the ring! Finally! Can't fucking wait.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Gallagers character is such a joke


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jack Gallagher.... and his douchebag pal.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooooooooool @ austins massive package


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Aries has a spectacular package, eh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Austin. "You like my package? It was massive, wasn't it?" :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Extraordinary Gentleman! :mark: :quite


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Jack Gallagher.... and his douchebag pal.


Why is the umbrella a douchebag?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Aries return is nice to hear. Got a feeling he beats the shit out of Tony at some point here.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Neville and Neville Cosplayer are a formidable duo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

More entertained by The Elite than anything I've seen on Raw so far...


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BAH GOD THAT POP FOR THE CRUISER-WEIGHTS!!! ITS THE BIGGEST POP SINCE BRIAN CHRISTOPHER RETURNED KING ! :jr


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is so fucking awful and i mean awful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Weird ending to that match lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Somewhere down the line Ellsworth vs Gallagher in a bodybuilding contest would make for some comedy


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jesus, Nese you might want to fucking sell the finishing hold. Man this guy sucks.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The fact Gallagher can get any reaction whatsoever from this crowd is kind of a miracle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Beth Phoenix :krillin3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow it is amazing how if you time these CW matches they ALWAYS barely get 3 fucking minutes, every last one of them.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord knows how Edge went from Lita to Beth Phoenix.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY! Beth Phoenix!!!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats to Beth. I liked her a lot although I still feel Victoria or Ivory should have went in this year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice video package for Beth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Beth Phoenix is HoF-bound! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha then beth got hit by the gts


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So you induct the 2nd female to be in the Royal Rumble but not the 1st?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How does Beth go in before Victoria?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

She was better then the models like Melina and Torrie, and Stacy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

well deserved


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Beth is everything Dana wishes she could be


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Still feels too early for Beth to be going in.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

santino marrella should induct beth :draper2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Phoenix in the Hall next to people like Lita is a joke


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Please.........................Yawn..........................Quit acting like Phoenix had this epic legendary career...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They should've just inducted Beth's theme song instead.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Total Package said:


> Phoenix in the Hall next to people like Lita is a joke


Huh Lita is one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is one of the worst go homes to a PPV ever i think. and thats saying something.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow it is amazing how if you time these CW matches they ALWAYS barely get 3 fucking minutes, every last one of them.


They had to find something to replace the divas division of old now that they're taking the women seriously. Shame since they CWs can be really amazing if they were utilized properly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate this match happening so soon. Joe needs to be squashing for longer.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> So you induct the 2nd female to be in the Royal Rumble but not the 1st?


inkman


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Beth Phoenix is queen. It's great that she gets into the HOF.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Huh Lita is one of the greatest ever.


That's the point


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i don't expect to get a long match between Joe and Cesaro, thats too good to be true, they wont dare give us a great match on Raw. Just watch, Joe will get disqualified or some bullshit that ends the match in a few minutes. Cause it would literally kill Vince to give us a fucking long amazing match on his fucking shitty show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Goldberg coming out next? Cause these last ten minutes have been hell and I can't handle it anymore.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> this is one of the worst go homes to a PPV ever i think. and thats saying something.



Um your forgetting the tug-of-war, and for Mania no less :ha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mention Tyson Kidd, dammit!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vladamir Kozlov owns wins over Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker IIRC. Is Vladamir Kozlov HOF bound?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow it is amazing how if you time these CW matches they ALWAYS barely get 3 fucking minutes, every last one of them.


Do you watch 205? They need to not be on Raw at all and just used there. They would be better off and so would Raw with more womens matches and segments.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Um your forgetting the tug-of-war, and for Mania no less :ha


That was awful, but I don't remember if the entire fucking 3 hours were as terrible as what we've seen tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> So you induct the 2nd female to be in the Royal Rumble but not the 1st?


accusing vince and hhh of raping her, does a porn video depicting said ordeal, goes on wild rants then makes more porn videos

oh fuck here comes steph


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> inkman


I don't get what that means, did I say something wrong?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> Um your forgetting the tug-of-war, and for Mania no less


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Vladamir Kozlov owns wins over Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker IIRC. Is Vladamir Kozlov HOF bound?


Give it a few years, The Bushwackers are in :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sasha and Nia again :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sasha heel turn confirmed Sunday


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This show has been pretty terrible.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Because we didn't just see that match at the last ppv :fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh go away, Stephanie...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These rosters are too thin. Feels like we're in an infinite loop of shite.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Surely Sascha or Bayley will be facing Steph at Mania? What is the point in all of this (other to facilitate Stephs dominatrix ego)?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cesaro goes through a lot do suits.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

booking on the spot 101, utter shambles of a company


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Goldberg coming out next? Cause these last ten minutes have been hell and I can't handle it anymore.


He started the show. Doubt he'll be back again tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwetna1 said:


> Do you watch 205? They need to not be on Raw at all and just used there. They would be better off and so would Raw with more womens matches and segments.


Yeah it almost feels completely pointless to have them on Raw when they have their own show, whats the point of seeing them in these 3 minute piss break matches on Raw when we can see them in much longer and better match on 205?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got home. Read Rollins return drew CM Punk chants from a bored crowd. True?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


Never laughed so hard at wwe.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE!:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Get ready for a NJPW stiff-fest.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Raw in Chicago? Great.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Poor Cesaro.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Disappointed the most dominant woman in the WWE, Asuka, isn't debuting against Sasha at FastLane.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This really has to be up there in one of the worst go homes.

Oh so boreeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Goldberg coming out next? Cause these last ten minutes have been hell and I can't handle it anymore.


Goldberg opened the show. The show is going to end with Reigns superman punch on Strowman.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Joe's music fits him so well.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe!:woo:mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Never laughed so hard at wwe.


They got the last laugh cause it ended being match of the night and Brocks last fully invested match


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The RainMaker said:


> Just got home. Read Rollins return drew CM Punk chants from a bored crowd. True?


The crowd weren't bored they were stupid. Yes the crowd chanted Punk. Crowd diddnt deserve Rollins. But they deserve Punk.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

redban said:


> Goldberg opened the show. The show is going to end with Reigns superman punch on Strowman.


DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A Reigns promo is main event over Cesaro/Joe.

The goal is to make us WANT to watch until the end, not the opposite.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> They got the last laugh cause it ended being match of the night and Brocks last fully invested match


Ummm no. One of the worst matches of all time. Rollins cashing in saved it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is Road Dogg writing RAW too?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i hat the way they always let a match get going for about 2 minutes and on cue go to commercial every fucking time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> These rosters are too thin. Feels like we're in an infinite loop of shite.


 They'd be fine with some TNA talent and if they called up most of NXT.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


>


that fucking gif LOL

roman reigns in the main event for a contract signing for a nothing match, hope isis shows and goes full on heel mode, Cert G hadi tag team


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> The crowd weren't bored they were stupid. Yes the crowd chanted Punk. Crowd diddnt deserve Rollins. But they deserve Punk.


Awesome. Fuck Rollins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I could have been at next weeks RAW 1st row camera side...if I wanted to spend $500.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Chyna gets to go into the HOF one day.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Only thing that can save this trash is Strowman throwing Reigns off the ramp into an oncoming vehicle driven by Handsome Rusev.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> They'd be fine with some TNA talent and if they called up most of NXT.


It's a mystery why they haven't done that with NXT already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope WWE never goes back to Green Bay again, they were a terrible crowd. I bet you could have given them the best Raw ever and they still would have sucked. Plus they disrespected Seth and chanted for somebody who's been out of the company for THREE years.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah it almost feels completely pointless to have them on Raw when they have their own show, whats the point of seeing them in these 3 minute piss break matches on Raw when we can see them in much longer and better match on 205?


There is none really. Summer, Emma, Alicia, Lana, Dana, aka the other women could use that same time in their place and get more of a reaction. It would be so much easier to book them there and in the process possibly get them all a little bit more of a look for if one of Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, or Nia ever get hurt. 

It's silly how Mella, Natalya, Nikki, Naomi, Bliss, Mickie, Maryse, and hell even Renee all get time spent on them every week so you know and see them aside from when they are hurt. They have less time on SDL too, though you can argue the attempts and commitment Hunter/Road Dogg make to keep all the women on TV there eats tag team time (aside from Alphas and Usos as one has been hurt with an ankle injury twice)


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Ummm no. One of the worst matches of all time. Rollins cashing in saved it.


:lol no it wasn't. It wasn't a indie darling floppy flop classic, but for what it was it told a great story and had good phycology. Match of the night and Brocks last good match in WWE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Roman is literally in the main event for a contract signing for some midcard throw away match at the ppv on the go home show no less, don't end the night building up the world title match, no end it with build for that mid card match that has nothing on the line and no one gives a fuck about it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

DirectorsCut said:


> Disappointed the most dominant woman in the WWE, Asuka, isn't debuting against Sasha at FastLane.


nxt means nothing to wwe, to them nxt doesn't exist


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cesaro's strength never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> *It's a mystery why* they haven't done that with NXT already.


 Really? :hunter


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cesaro needs to leave the WWE.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

If Samoa Joe is 280 pounds, than I'm the king of England.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Roman is literally in the main event for a contract signing for some midcard throw away match at the ppv on the go home show no less, don't end the night building up the world title match, no end it with build for that mid card match that has nothing on the line and *no one gives a fuck about it*.


its not a throw away mid card match. its a one of the top matches at fast lane thats had a lot of build for the last month. a lot of people care actually


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the non main event gets 15 mins for a contract signing, ugh


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

the_hound said:


> accusing vince and hhh of raping her, does a porn video depicting said ordeal, goes on wild rants then makes more porn videos
> 
> oh fuck here comes steph


Fair point, but I still think they should just get it over with and induct her I mean its not like she do any more damage when shes dead (I hope that didn't come out as mean).


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"The Crippler" Samoa Joe


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> Really? :hunter


Yeah actually you're right, we know why.

Still though, ridiculous that they have veterans rotting away in that shithole. The main roster suffers from a number of credible names, so we have the same feuds, over and over, and over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

90 pages in 3 hours for a go home on the Road to WM :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> :lol no it wasn't. It wasn't a indie darling floppy flop classic, but for what it was it told a great story and had good phycology. Match of the night and Brocks last good match in WWE


Brock and Taker had a solid storyteller at Summerslam 2015.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they SERIOUSLY making that lame Rock Bottom esque move his finisher? Seriously? Nia Jax's leg drop looks better ffs, why's he not using the Muscle Buster or the rear naked choke?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I can't believe they've given Joe this god awful finisher.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

These guys should have gotten 20 minutes


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Samoa Joe brings that RAW feeling back to RAW.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :tucky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Took this long to see Charli tonight? You slackin' WWE.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg are they SERIOUSLY making that lame Rock Bottom esque move his finisher? Seriously? Nia Jax's leg drop looks better ffs, why's he not using the Muscle Buster or the rear naked choke?


I'm betting they are scared of letting him use muscle buster on main roster wrestlers.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Brock and Taker had a solid storyteller at Summerslam 2015.


Not as good as WM31. AT least imo


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh this is Green Bay , if you know your history Green Bay only pop for big name WWE guys, HBK, Cena, Hunter, Undertaker,etc, etc


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Get 'em Sami!! :woo


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The only match I'm really looking forward to is Joe and Zayn.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Aaaanndddd Sami almost died.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"somoa joe with a cheap shot" ok cole who took the cheap shot first when joe was cutting a promo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this security guard with the man-bun and trimmed beard


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't say enough, Samoa Joe is bad as fuck right now. That promo was frightening.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sami getting the biggest pop of the night :banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Not as good as WM31. AT least imo


I agree I'm just pointing out that Brock has had a good one since then. Reigns and Brock was a really nice display of physicality. I could do without Reigns laughing after all the punishment but all in all that was quite a contest of throwback wrestling with somewhat of a modern twist. Slept on.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Do I also get back my dignity and self-respect, Graves?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why do these fastlane graphics of the wrestlers look like they are in .jpeg?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This Joe and Sami feud is good. Joe is just amazing and he highlights Sami Zayns underdog character well


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> How does Beth go in before Victoria?


Because unlike Victoria, Beth:

- Had more title reigns
- Made history by competing in the first-ever women's I Quit and Tables Matches
- Became the second diva in history to compete in the Royal Rumble
- Never became a jobber

The only non-HoF diva who outranked Beth in regard to accolades was Chyna.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Oh this is Green Bay , if you know your history Green Bay only pop for big name WWE guys, HBK, Cena, Hunter, Undertaker,etc, etc


They also just chanted for Sami Zayn, pretty loudly. That segment was effective.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm betting they are scared of letting him use muscle buster on main roster wrestlers.


Omg thats so fucking stupid, Joe used that move his entire career and it NEVER injured anyone until that freak accident with Kidd. He continued using it even after he hurt Kidd on Balor, Nakamura etc with no issues.

I fucking knew Vince's paranoid out of touch ass wouldn't let him use it, fuck him.

At least let him use the rear naked choke as his primary finisher then, that weak urinage is trash and shouldn't put anyone away for a 3 count.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck does this need a contract signing fplam

Goldberg and KO should have gotten this spot...

So many weak matches and builds for the PPV.... shaping up to the be the worst PPV since the brand split.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why the fuck have a non-title contract signing to end a PPV go-home show? 

Oh, that's right... :reigns2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sami almost botched that spot but it was nice. He's becoming the top babyface of RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Can't say enough, Samoa Joe is bad as fuck right now.


I agree. 

Joe hasn't been this badass since he walked around with a towel covered in Christopher Daniels' dried blood.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why the fuck have a non-title contract signing to end a PPV go-home show?
> 
> Oh, that's right... :reigns2


 No contract signing for the title match which features Goldberg :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg thats so fucking stupid, Joe used that move his entire career and it NEVER injured anyone until that freak accident with Kidd. He continued using it even after he hurt Kidd on Balor, Nakamura etc with no issues.
> 
> I fucking knew Vince's paranoid out of touch ass wouldn't let him use it, fuck him.
> 
> At least let him use the rear naked choke as his primary finisher then, that weak urinage is trash and shouldn't put anyone away for a 3 count.


Good thing about Joe is that he's an encyclopedia of wrestling and MMA techniques. Hopefully this finish is just a placeholder, he's bound to come up with something better sooner than later.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Oh boy, a pointless contract signing is main eventing Raw".....

"I hope he uses a black pen and signs with a flourish!!!"

Who gives a rat's ass about this? I mean, seriously?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

LOVELY Zayn/Joe segment.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

cant judge a ppv until its over


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because unlike Victoria, Beth:
> 
> - Had more title reigns
> - Made history by competing in the first-ever women's I Quit and Tables Matches
> ...


Victoria is a much bigger name though, and more of a legend than Beth, Beth had a very forgettable run and in all honesty its way to soon for her to go in.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joe and Zayn :mark: :mark:

That match is going to tear the house down.

My pick for the MOTN.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Empress said:


> Sami almost botched that spot but it was nice. He's becoming the top babyface of RAW.


somersaults are difficult as hell to do. He usually does it to the outside from the ring. there was a lot less elevation for him to do the full rotation on that angle from the ramp


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Because unlike Victoria, Beth:
> 
> - Had more title reigns
> - Made history by competing in the first-ever women's I Quit and Tables Matches
> ...


Sable brah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BRAAAAWWWWWNNNNNNNN


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Braun!:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

braun is going though the table tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Strowman's favorite word is "Else"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha I love Strowman. I hope he destroys Foley one of these days.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

STROWMAN VS FOLEY AT WM, BOOK THAT SHIT :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SureUmm said:


> Good thing about Joe is that he's an encyclopedia of wrestling and MMA techniques. Hopefully this finish is just a placeholder, he's bound to come up with something better sooner than later.


I bet Vince is paranoid about the rear naked choke now cause it hurt Seth, (Vince voice) "well if it hurt Seth it will hurt everyone he puts it on ban it damn it!!". I can't wait till Vince is so ill and old that he can't run the company anymore.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Joe and Cesaro was the highlight of the night and it wasn't even much


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

redban said:


> Sable brah


I'd say she's on par with Beth in regard to deserving a HoF spot, but not being worthier than her.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> STROWMAN VS FOLEY AT WM, BOOK THAT SHIT :lol


WOULD ACTUALLY NOT MIND THIS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God all Foley does anymore is yell and act emotional, give it a rest Foley ffs.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mick used to be an incredible promo once upon a time...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

FOLEY! FOLEY! FOLEY!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol crowd was actually starting to get going, then Roman sucks the air out of the place. lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Roman went right over the stairs


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

talk about no selling by roman, fuck me


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Has this show just become a walking, talking cliche? I've seen children's programming with more originality.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Or else"....backs up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, why didn't this happen just now?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

How many times has there been something legitimately interesting going on, only for Roman Reigns' music to hit and poor a bucket of water all over it?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Reigns still a face? Really? Oh, that's hilarious. They'll never give up, eh?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They did that whole Foley stuff to try to get Roman cheered, still didn't work :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sooooo.... what was the point of a "contract signing?" :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman took the guard down with him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Fuck that production guy :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Damn, why didn't this happen just now?


It just did. It's one of the few things Reigns does that gets any reaction, so he does it all the time.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That guy! :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cameraman is dead


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:ha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It really pisses me off how this fucker gets the main event spot on the go home show to a ppv even though he's in a mid card match with no title or anything on the line, Vince's obsession with this fucker is the most frustrating shit to watch i swear to god.

Wouldn't shock me if they gave Roman the main event on the ppv over fucking Goldberg and Owens, it seriously wouldn't shock me. I can't wait till that oldman's dick can't get hard anymore for him and he's put in a home and someone with some sense can take over who doesn't give a fuck about Roman.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That poor security guard, he was a innocent bystander. LOL!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

This shit crowd would chant his name..lmao.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> It just did. It's one of the few things Reigns does that gets any reaction, so he does it all the time.


Reigns gets more of a reaction than 90% of the roster


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Roman Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Turnbuckle died, y'all.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Great way to end the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That piece of shit is going to bury Braun...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman is a fucking monster holy fuck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Strength beyond strength, Graves? Does BRRRAAAUUUNNN also have sight beyond sight like Lion-O? 8*D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just when I was about to say Roman stood tall for once after weeks of getting his ass beat. Never seen that turnbuckle spot before. He should of put Roman through the table after that.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Braun with dat killa blow!:lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Finish the job, Strowman.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Solid steel turnbuckles...lol.............


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns winning Sunday! Yes Yes


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*lets out a huge sigh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully a last minute No-DQ stip gets added to this match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Another Roman segment that's over booked as hell.

Dude always get special booking to get over with idiots who buy into whatever the WWE want you to like fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God all Foley does anymore is yell and act emotional


He's the hairiest woman in entertainment after the Kardashians. :tripsscust


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Strowman wins with interference from Taker just as Roman is about to beat him.

But again, great segment. They're booking Roman the way he should be as long as he is in the face role.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn Reigns really draws crickets. The whole crowd was really only into what Braun was doing


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ill even admit Raw was ehh but that brawl at the end was great, along with HHH/Seth, and Samoa Joe stuff


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

UFC 209 > Fastlane and WM combined.

Dropping $30 on the show, I wouldn't even fork out $10 for Fastlane and WM :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

After almost three years of getting smashed over as a top face, Roman still gets negligible reactions facing a top heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is beating Strowman ain't he? fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't see how Roman loses at Fastlane. Nobody kicks Reigns ass for three weeks in a row and then beats him. Hell, usually it's Reigns kicking his opponent's ass with maybe one week the opponent gets a decent beating in, and then Reigns wins. Strowman is fucked.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> UFC 209 > Fastlane and WM combined.


You cant judge any shows until they are over.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> UFC 209 > Fastlane and WM combined.
> 
> Dropping $30 on the show, I wouldn't even fork out $10 for Fastlane and WM :lol


Yep.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Reigns gets more of a reaction than 90% of the roster


He gets booed bro, he's supposed to be the hero and he gets booed, so he's failed at his job. I hate that "at least he gets a reaction" argument, yeah he gets the opposite reaction of what he's supposed to be getting. 

He was handed everything on a silver platter and is favored over everyone else on the roster, thats the only reason he gets a reaction at all, everyone sees the special treatment this dickhead gets and they boo it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Overall shit Raw. SD live is the A show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Yep.


 Woodley-Thompson and Hunt-Overeem :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe Smackdown will be better?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> Woodley-Thompson and Hunt-Overeem :mark: :mark:


I'm honestly more excited for Ferg vs Khabib, but it's a stacked card. I can't wait.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

One Winged Angel said:


> Another Roman segment that's over booked as hell.
> 
> Dude always get special booking to get over with idiots who buy into whatever the WWE want you to like fpalm


I think I've seen more spears through the barricade from him alone than I did in all my years watching :lol. I guess when you can't get over via promos it's the constant over booked segments and finisher fest matches to try and get over.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Roman is beating Strowman ain't he? fpalm


Did you doubt it for a second?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> UFC 209 > Fastlane and WM combined.
> 
> Dropping $30 on the show, I wouldn't even fork out $10 for Fastlane and WM :lol


Streams are your friend, breh. :yoshi


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw seemed like a mess tonight. I was happy with the Seth/HHH segment. Still not sure where it goes from here though. Does Seth not show up again until Mania? Also Green Bay can be added to the list of worst WWE crowds ever.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I quit watching after that God fucking awful Rollins interview. Seems only shit followed. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Damn only 1006 replies... and that includes the replies before Raw aired. 

Is this an all-time low?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Goldberg/Kevin Owens opening segment

- Brian Kendrick's post-match attack + promo on Akira Tozawa

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Samoa Joe backstage segment

- Corey Graves/Seth Rollins/Triple H/Samoa Joe segment

- Samoa Joe's post-match promo + brawl with Sami Zayn

- Mick Foley/Braun Strowman/Roman Reigns contract signing closing segment + brawl


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> He gets booed bro, he's supposed to be the hero and he gets booed, so he's failed at his job. I hate that "he gets a reaction argument" yeah he gets the opposite reaction of what he's supposed to be getting.
> 
> He was handed everything on a silver platter and is favored over everyone else on the roster, thats the only reason he gets a reaction at all, everyone sees the special treatment this dickhead gets and they boo it.


Well too bad that argument is getting used every time. Most Wrestlers wish they got half the reaction Roman gets.

Romans going to continue to get top billing on Raw and theres nothing the people booing him can do about it. Like I have said so many times on here the sooner people accept Roman is the guy the better it be for your mental health.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad that argument is getting used every time. Most Wrestlers wish they got half the reaction Roman gets. Top guy for life


Sami got the same amount of cheers as Roman tonight.

So yeah... not a valid argument.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

That chant after Strowman went down by the crowd and Roman was in the ring was 'Strowman! Strowman!' right?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


> Sami got the same amount of cheers as Roman tonight.
> 
> So yeah... not a valid argument.


I said "most wrestlers" not all.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Damn only 1006 replies... and that includes the replies before Raw aired.
> 
> Is this an all-time low?


Not sure, but I *do* have a subscribed thread from the March 10, 2014 Raw. Care to guess how many replies? 3059!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad that argument is getting used every time. Most Wrestlers wish they got half the reaction Roman gets.
> 
> Romans going to continue to get top billing on Raw and theres nothing the people booing him can do about it. Like I have said so many times on here the sooner people accept Roman is the guy the better it be for your mental health.


Any wrestler that sucks as bad Roman does would get that reaction if they was in his spot. Pick a dude that sucks, any dude, hand him everything, have him go over everyone, have him ALWAYS over come the odds and win, have him always getting the top spot and favored over everyone. He's gonna get the same reaction, that favoritism for someone who utterly sucks is gonna get heat. 

So all i'm saying is don't act as if Roman is some unique talent who is so much better than everyone else and has an uncanny ability to generate a reaction, his booking and him sucking is why he gets a reaction.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

But yeah...This go home show sucked ass. One of the worst ones I've ever seen. It's like they didn't even try.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe, Rollins and HHH were great. Everything else sucked. 

I have very low expectations for Fastlane. Maybe they will surprise me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well Stephanie was insufferable as usual tonight, even more so in fact.

After all of this, if they're just going to feed Braun to Roman, then WOW would that be stupid.

The crowd wasn't great. But then again the show was weak, so I almost cannot blame them.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad that argument is getting used every time. Most Wrestlers wish they got half the reaction Roman gets.
> 
> Romans going to continue to get top billing on Raw and theres nothing the people booing him can do about it. Like I have said so many times on here the sooner people accept Roman is the guy the better it be for your mental health.


*#ResistRoman! #NotMySuperman!*

:reigns2


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the crowd actually made me feel bad for rollins though :9


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> I think I've seen more spears through the barricade from him alone than I did in all my years watching :lol. I guess when you can't get over via promos it's the constant over booked segments and finisher fest matches to try and get over.


 It's fine if you do it once and a while, but damn.. it seems like it happens twice every feud Roman has... it's their way of telling people he's the star of the show...

Goldberg-KO haven't even laid hands on each other, while they've built this Braun-Roman match like the main event....


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Outside of Joe v Cesaro, this show sucked donkey balllls.

Bayley is as bad as Jumpin Jeff Farmer. Bad promos and awkward pauses should be her gimmick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The most hilarious thing with the whole thing is fans are starting to see Roman's segments for what they truly are.

If you're a Roman mark, I cannot understand why you don't see why so many people hate him.

Even when he doesn't have the title, he's unjustly booked to be the star of the show and is made to feel like the bigger deal with segments like tonight.

I mean c'mon.. brawl through the crowd, turnbuckle breaking and spear through a barricade for an undercard match on a fucking Raw... which has a contract signing and is closing.... Most guys never get to do that on PPV fpalm

what a fucking shit show.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Crazy how they missed the boat with Joe/Cesaro. Could've been such a great match if they would've given them more time.

And the CM Punk chants at Rollins' promo... christ's sake, man. I fucking love Punk, he's my all-time favorite, but this shit is just flat-out ridiculous. Such a show of disrespect from the crowd to the guys in the ring.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

One Winged Angel said:


> The most hilarious thing with the whole thing is fans are starting to see Roman's segments for what they truly are.
> 
> If you're a Roman mark, I cannot understand why you don't see why so many people hate him.
> 
> ...


If an undercard match can feel like a big deal, I view that as a good thing.

Goldberg / KO will headline Fastline and the title plus Goldberg give it a big feeling.

Roman vs Strowman also feels like a main event.

Samoa Joe vs Zayn feels like a big match too.

Fastlane is looking good... it's not like Goldberg can be booked to do what Roman did tonight, they need to keep his air of mystique alive.

Everything you said is true... but why is it a bad thing?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Well too bad that argument is getting used every time. Most Wrestlers wish they got half the reaction Roman gets.
> 
> Romans going to continue to get top billing on Raw and theres nothing the people booing him can do about it. Like I have said so many times on here the sooner people accept Roman is the guy the better it be for your mental health.


What mental sanity? WWE is not like my life. I don't like the guy, I never will mostly I guess (you can search my past post, I didn't even like him in the SHIELD), I will boo out him everytime I think he deserves it but when he does something righ I will accept it too (like I did in the past). 

I will accept nothing about him being the guy and I actually quit watching Raw for him (I only watch the clips on Youtube), but I'm not suffering or something like that. Quite contrary, I have 3 more hours of my life free to do my other hobbies, and still watch Smackdown and Impact every week (and yes, Smackdown has been a little lackluster this past month so dont tell me a fan boy pleas).


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL Rollins already got Cm Punk chanted, massive flop as a face, for his own good turn him heel asap.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Black said:


> Crazy how they missed the boat with Joe/Cesaro. Could've been such a great match if they would've given them more time.
> 
> And the CM Punk chants at Rollins' promo... christ's sake, man. I fucking love Punk, he's my all-time favorite, but this shit is just flat-out ridiculous. Such a show of disrespect from the crowd to the guys in the ring.


Agree, that sucked. To be fair, I think the subsequent boos were from the rest of the crowd aimed at those idiots trying to get the CM Punk chant going. 

It's amazing how a small handful of idiot fans can have so much power in front of millions of viewers to disrespect a great talent like Rollins.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Brodus Clay said:


> LOL Rollins already got Cm Punk chanted, massive flop as a face, for his own good turn him heel asap.


Yeah, by like 10 dudes, and then the whole arena booed those 10 dudes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Streams are your friend, breh. :yoshi


 Low quality and not reliable.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I feel bad I made my gf sit thru that "show." She wanted to leave before the contract signing, and I don't blame her.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the problem with rollins is he only became "face" because triple h turned on him. He really did nothing to redeem himself or show he is likable to the fans.

They tried to start to do that tonight but it got completely ruined by the crap crowd..


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Raw seemed like a mess tonight. I was happy with the Seth/HHH segment. Still not sure where it goes from here though. Does Seth not show up again until Mania? Also Green Bay can be added to the list of worst WWE crowds ever.


Every time I go, nobody around me makes a peep. So I in turn feel awkward if I act like a fan should act. Tonight was no different.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Black said:


> Crazy how they missed the boat with Joe/Cesaro. Could've been such a great match if they would've given them more time.
> 
> And the CM Punk chants at Rollins' promo... christ's sake, man. I fucking love Punk, he's my all-time favorite, but this shit is just flat-out ridiculous. Such a show of disrespect from the crowd to the guys in the ring.


I was hyping the match up to my gf, and after it was over I almost felt like apologizing, because it was such a letdown.

And yeah the Punk chants were embarrassing. Wish the camera showed me when they started that.

Overall it was just a boring ass show. I feel like I should be paid for being there.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Every time I go, nobody around me makes a peep. So I in turn feel awkward if I act like a fan should act. Tonight was no different.


I can always sympathize with a crowd when they get a lame show. But the crowd seemed pretty dead from the get go with Goldberg. Then you get the group of idiots chanting "Cm Punk" randomly during Seth Rollins interview. Dude was actually trying to give fans the babyface character they've been asking for. Atoning for his past mistakes, like everyone wanted, and gets met with that nonsense? Ruins the vibe a bit.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Gotta hand it to them, they've tried really hard to make me care about Roman vs Braun.

I still don't give a fuck.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can always sympathize with a crowd when they get a lame show. But the crowd seemed pretty dead from the get go with Goldberg. Then you get the group of idiots chanting "Cm Punk" randomly during Seth Rollins interview. Dude was actually trying to give fans the babyface character they've been asking for. Atoning for his past mistakes, like everyone wanted, and gets met with that nonsense? Ruins the vibe a bit.


I still don't get Why Fans chant Punk at all. He walked out on the company, and his fans. Why do they care, why should I care about him? I really enjoyed Seths baby face development. And crowd shits all over it. Starting to think the fans are one of the main issues with WWE these days. Where's the men huh.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can always sympathize with a crowd when they get a lame show. But the crowd seemed pretty dead from the get go with Goldberg. Then you get the group of idiots chanting "Cm Punk" randomly during Seth Rollins interview. Dude was actually trying to give fans the babyface character they've been asking for. Atoning for his past mistakes, like everyone wanted, and gets met with that nonsense? Ruins the vibe a bit.


It really did. The crowd isn't usually that dead, but the show is never that bad. The loudest I heard was the initial Goldberg chant at the start. Speaking of the start, there was no beginning fireworks. Is that a thing now? Disappointing. 

One more thing about the crowd, some wrestlers would come out, and I'd be the only person even STANDING in my immediate section. Cesaro came out, I was pumped, looked behind me to see a solid 4 rows of all people sitting. I was sitting one section over from where the hard cam aims, in row A right off the floor. So it wasn't like I was in the cheap section for people who aren't the biggest fans.

I can't wait to go to a Mania some day. I bet it's magical.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

dude the crowd is so dead this week i could hear Saxton's voice


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

So when Roman main events how do y'all act like he's the only one there? Didn't someone else have to main event with him???

Imagine being mad someone main evented the go home show for FASTLANE. It's literally like the most whatever PPV of the year.:mj4



3ku1 said:


> I still don't get Why Fans chant Punk at all. He walked out on the company, and his fans. Why do they care, why should I care about him? I really enjoyed Seths baby face development. And crowd shits all over it. *Starting to think the fans are one of the main issues with WWE these days.* Where's the men huh.


We been saying this about the past 3 years but people won't listen until it starts affecting their favorites.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can always sympathize with a crowd when they get a lame show. But the crowd seemed pretty dead from the get go with Goldberg. Then you get the group of idiots chanting "Cm Punk" randomly during Seth Rollins interview. Dude was actually trying to give fans the babyface character they've been asking for. Atoning for his past mistakes, like everyone wanted, and gets met with that nonsense? Ruins the vibe a bit.


I agree. Disrespectful as hell to Seth, especially when he was doing a great job, there was character development and those people almost ruined it with their stupid chants.

I wish Seth hadn't returned to that shit crowd, he deserved a much better reception than that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I agree. Disrespectful as hell to Seth, especially when he was doing a great job, there was character development and those people almost ruined it with their stupid chants.
> 
> I wish Seth hadn't returned to that shit crowd, he deserved a much better reception than that.


For real though. Raw is in Chicago next week, which is where they probably should've had him return. Chicago is almost a second home town crowd for Seth too given his midwest roots. I'm not sure if he'll be there for Raw next week though. Things were left a little unclear as to whether Seth will be doing Raws leading to Mania or just showing up again the day of Mania? I like the element of a surprise if he gets cleared beforehand, but also I like to know everything lol.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For real though. Raw is in Chicago next week, which is where they probably should've had him return. Chicago is almost a second home town crowd for Seth too given his midwest roots. I'm not sure if he'll be there for Raw next week though. Things were left a little unclear as to whether Seth will be doing Raws leading to Mania or just showing up again the day of Mania? I like the element of a surprise if he gets cleared beforehand, but also I like to know everything lol.


I was confused with his speech. So he's not going to be cleared in time, but he's going to have a physical altercation? Whaaaa?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I was confused with his speech. So he's not going to be cleared in time, but he's going to have a physical altercation? Whaaaa?


I think WWE is playing it by ear because they don't know exactly when Seth will be cleared either. It's all confusing right now lol. I would like him to be able to at least do Raws every week to continue to build the feud, since the match seems to be a go for Mania. Plus now that he's returned tonight, no point in keeping him off TV now. But we'll see I guess.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> For real though. Raw is in Chicago next week, which is where they probably should've had him return. Chicago is almost a second home town crowd for Seth too given his midwest roots. I'm not sure if he'll be there for Raw next week though. Things were left a little unclear as to whether Seth will be doing Raws leading to Mania or just showing up again the day of Mania? I like the element of a surprise if he gets cleared beforehand, but also I like to know everything lol.



The Raws after a ppv tend to have bigger and impactful moments compared to other regular Raw episodes.

I'm expecting Chris Jericho to return by next week to advance his feud with Kevin Owens. Let them have their important segment on the next Raw episode acknowledging what happened to their relationship at the Festival of Friendship segment 2 weeks ago.

As for Seth Rollins, I think he MIGHT make a surprise appearance by closing the end of next week's show in an important segment. He could do this by attacking Samoa Joe with a crutch in order to save the face in peril (Sami Zayn). Seth making the rescue, and being willing enough to use violence despite being injured would add to how desperate he really is in returning to compete in time for Wrestlemania 33. It'll send Triple H an effective message of how much he really wants to fight him next month.

This is just a random idea of mine though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> I was confused with his speech. So he's not going to be cleared in time, but he's going to have a physical altercation? Whaaaa?


I think the doctors told him that he's unlikely going to compete in time for Wrestlemania 33. However, Seth still desperately wants to fight Triple H physically nonetheless.

Hopefully, this helped out a bit


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Everyweek ppls bitch about roman reigns...vince loves this!!!


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I think the doctors told him that he's unlikely going to compete in time for Wrestlemania 33. However, Seth still desperately wants to fight Triple H physically nonetheless.
> 
> Hopefully, this helped out a bit


That's my point. They say he won't be cleared for any physical contact. So what's he going to do at Mania?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> The Raws after a ppv tend to have bigger and impactful moments compared to other regular Raw episodes.
> 
> I'm expecting Chris Jericho to return by next week to advance his feud with Kevin Owens. Let them have their important segment on the next Raw episode acknowledging what happened to their relationship at the Festival of Friendship segment 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I know this is the super cliche and predictable answer, but I think Jericho will cost Owens the belt Sunday. He's been gone 2 weeks and got attacked his past weekend again. Not love lost between the two now. I'm excited to see where that feud goes, especially on Jericho's end. 

As far as Seth, like I said I'm a little confused about his status. But I think that's the point. He was playing up the injury a lot tonight. Since he was seen at a concert like two days ago walking and moving around just fine. The crutch was for dramatic effect tonight. I expected Joe to try and attack Seth tonight and have Sami make the save. But since Seth is still injured and they are expecting him to wrestle HHH at Mania, it's too risky to have him be attacked. I'd like to see Seth remain on Raw. I'm sill waiting for the promo from Seth just going off on HHH. He had a great promo with Stephanie. He needs one like that with HHH, since Hunter is the one who started this whole thing. So I hope he's sticking around.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ThunderJet88 said:


> That's my point. They say he won't be cleared for any physical contact. So what's he going to do at Mania?


Ah, I see. I think the talk of Rollins being uncleared to compete at WM 33 is just meant to lower your expectations of him returning in time to fight HHH at the event. I believe that they'll still have their match at the grand stage next month. They just have to try to protect Rollins's health during the build-up


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Ah, I see. I think the talk of Rollins being uncleared to compete at WM 33 is just meant to lower your expectations of him returning in time to fight HHH at the event. I believe that they'll still have their match at the grand stage next month. They just have to try to protect Rollins's health during the build-up


Blending reality, and kayfabe is never a bad thing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Ah, I see. I think the talk of Rollins being uncleared to compete at WM 33 is just meant to lower your expectations of him returning in time to fight HHH at the event. I believe that they'll still have their match at the grand stage next month. They just have to try to protect Rollins's health during the build-up


I agree. I think we'll be seeing them wrestle at Mania. Not surprising WWE wants to keep fans in the dark as much as possible regarding Seth's injury status. Even HHH doesn't believe Seth will make it back in time. Which explains why he said stay away. Since he doesn't want to deal with Seth anymore. Maybe the week or two before Mania, Seth attacks HHH (if he's cleared) and the match is on. Which means HHH will have no choice but the finally deal with Seth one on one. Something along those lines lol.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Why the hell didn't they end with Owens and Goldberg? 

They didn't need a contract signing for Roman and Strowman, just have them beat each other up at the start of the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously hope we don't get some lame 10 minute brawl between Seth and Triple H at WM, when Triple H said "Don't call me out at WM" got me thinking they might actually have Rollins show up uncleared and call Triple H out and just do some brawl and not an actual match. I don't wanna see that, either give us a match or nothing, its WM ffs.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It just goes to show how horribly they've handled Seth's face turn, and continue to do so.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

4 shows left till Mania :lol


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

The crowd absolutely sucked tonight. The losers chanting CM Punk during that Rollins promo can jump off a freakin' cliff.

Pretty average episode for the most part but I enjoyed the Joe/Cesaro match and the brawl with Sami afterward. That close with Braun and Roman was awesome and nice touch with the turnbuckle spot.

Stephanie's go away heat continues to expand at exponential levels on a weekly basis. Nothing new there.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Where in the blue hell they were? I haven't seen a crowd that dead in ages.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens is the Champion and there is barely any mention of him on here and he's feuding with GOLDBERG. Sums up his title reign pretty well.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens is the Champion and there is barely any mention of him on here and he's feuding with GOLDBERG. Sums up his title reign pretty well.


Who's Owens? The build to Fastlane seems the champions take backwards seat to the Midcard fueds.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

the problem with goldberg vs owens is it doesn't feel like a personal feud between two heated rivals over the richest prize in the business.

it feels like a very blatant transition match. TO get the belt off one man and on to another so they can get the main event they want for wrestlemania.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was slightly below average. I am not digging this Owens/Goldberg feud because they are not confronting each other. Just one guy out there to cut a promo and say he is going to beat him. Typical booking for part-timers. Stephanie continues to annoy me with her bullying and Mick Foley was out there yelling again to make his promos look like it's serious. The crowd was dead all night and they pissed me off chanting for that guy who walked out on us back in 2014. Please stop that crap already. 

Things I enjoyed were the Cesaro/Joe match and their little backstage exchange. The brawl with Zayn coming out after was cool too. New Day and their Oscar joke was neat and poor Bayley had to eat the pinfall to Nia Jax in that tag team match. Can't make her look strong going into her Title match against Charlotte where she's going to lose most likely. Speaking of looking strong, Braun Stroman continues to look strong in his segments with Roman Reigns. That turnbuckle spot was pretty cool and a neat visual since those are HD now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Didn't watch Raw live last night but will probably catch up on the main parts of the show that I would usually watch. 

Rollins/HHH
Owens/Goldberg
Strowman/Reigns 

Don't really care to watch the rest unless there was something else worth watching? I heard we got Joe/Cesaro, worth a watch?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Any wrestler that sucks as bad Roman does would get that reaction if they was in his spot. Pick a dude that sucks, any dude, hand him everything, have him go over everyone, have him ALWAYS over come the odds and win, have him always getting the top spot and favored over everyone. He's gonna get the same reaction, that favoritism for someone who utterly sucks is gonna get heat.
> 
> So all i'm saying is don't act as if Roman is some unique talent who is so much better than everyone else and has an uncanny ability to generate a reaction, his booking and him sucking is why he gets a reaction.


But he doesn't suck. Thats where you are wrong about this. He is a good wrestler. Lets not also forget roman was getting huge cheers when in the shield so its not cause he was some random wrestler. 

Dude accept it. He is the guy. Thats it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This show was so freaking dead. I constantly kept tuning in and out of it. And honestly it pretty much falls on the crowd. I can't even blame the talent or creative that much. They were comatose from the very beginning. I mean, they took like 5 seconds to even react to Goldberg's music.

Still liked Joe vs. Cesaro, the main event segment, parts of the women's tag but again, this show just like death. I pray they don't go back to Green Bay in a long ass time.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> What mental sanity? WWE is not like my life. I don't like the guy, I never will mostly I guess (you can search my past post, I didn't even like him in the SHIELD), I will boo out him everytime I think he deserves it but when he does something righ I will accept it too (like I did in the past).
> 
> I will accept nothing about him being the guy and I actually quit watching Raw for him (I only watch the clips on Youtube), but I'm not suffering or something like that. Quite contrary, I have 3 more hours of my life free to do my other hobbies, and still watch Smackdown and Impact every week (and yes, Smackdown has been a little lackluster this past month so dont tell me a fan boy pleas).


Sorry but there are many many people on here, and other social media platforms that get so worked about about Roman that I feel its hurting their mental sanity. Maybe your fine but many others the way they are towards Roman act like he has killed their puppy. Thats why I keep saying the sooner some not all but some accept it the better it be for them health wise. 

And im sorry its nothing personal but when someone says they don't watch Raw or any WWE show but posts on here I think they are full of shit.



One Winged Angel said:


> It's fine if you do it once and a while, but damn.. it seems like it happens twice every feud Roman has... it's their way of telling people he's the star of the show...
> 
> Goldberg-KO haven't even laid hands on each other, while they've built this Braun-Roman match like the main event....


goldberg probably cant get physical that much



SAMCRO said:


> I seriously hope we don't get some lame 10 minute brawl between Seth and Triple H at WM, when Triple H said "Don't call me out at WM" got me thinking they might actually have Rollins show up uncleared and call Triple H out and just do some brawl and not an actual match. I don't wanna see that, either give us a match or nothing, its WM ffs.


Oh god. I think you just got what they will actually do. I hope that doesnt happen. Just save the match for summerslam.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the most boring RAWs I've ever seen.

Goldberg took 30 seconds after his music played to get a reaction. ( I knew it would be a long night after that ).

They CHANT Romans name, after somewhat trying to boo him. 

I've never heard 12,000 people make so little noise when Seth returned...it was awkwardly silent.

Shitty crowd, which does not help the product.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

The crowd was LAME! They ruined the show.

Goldberg's entrance...

Seth Rollins returns..Incredible promo by him and HHH.. Almost no reactions.

Don't go there anymore please WWE.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Hmm not really sure what CM BOTCH DID that was so great.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Identical to last week really.

Owens and Joe yet again bringing the only watchable content along with Rollins. The filler this week was worse than ever, surely everyone must of fell sleep at some point when watching last night's show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Keep hearing the crowd was dead. Where were they this week? 

I've always said a crowd can make an okay show into a great one but it looks like this dead ass crowd killed the show. Would love to see an edit of Raw where louder reactions and the such are edited in to see if that theory is in fact true.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Keep hearing the crowd was dead. Where were they this week?
> 
> I've always said a crowd can make an okay show into a great one but it looks like this dead ass crowd killed the show. Would love to see an edit of Raw where louder reactions and the such are edited in to see if that theory is in fact true.


Green Bay.

I've only watched the opening Goldberg/Owens stuff so far, but they seemed dead right off the bat tbh.

Nothing special about the opening promos but Goldberg was fine in what he had to say. Was expecting more tho from both.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Add Greenbay WI to the 'never return to' list - while the majority of the show was rubbish, when there was a good segment, the crowd gave no shits. I don't get it - WHY PAY GOOD MONEY JUST TO SIT THERE SILENTLY FOR 3 HOURS FFS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Green Bay crowds are always mostly kids and their parents, last night was no different, they keep coming back to Green Bay, b/c they sell out (or come close) the arena for Raw or SD


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Sorry but there are many many people on here, and other social media platforms that get so worked about about Roman that I feel its hurting their mental sanity. Maybe your fine but many others the way they are towards Roman act like he has killed their puppy. Thats why I keep saying the sooner some not all but some accept it the better it be for them health wise.
> 
> And im sorry its nothing personal but when someone says they don't watch Raw or any WWE show but posts on here I think they are full of shit.


You have a point; yes, there's a lot of people who cares maybe too much.

And well, I can't force you to believe me, but I know that is true and that's all matter to me.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Seriously, besides the opening segment - was there anything interesting or that mattered on this show? 

Good God..

:shrug


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

My god. I really like Micheal Cole and have defended him in the past, but the way he reacts to Romans Spears are embarrasing.

We had "DOUBLE SPEAR" :cole a month or two ago, and last night we got

:cole A SPEAR, A SPEAR, A SPEAR................ THROUGH THE BARRICADE :cole


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice little turnbuckle spot during the beat down at the end but it was a meh Raw after viewing the highlights.

It didn't make me ANY more exciting for the matches at all.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Boring show, the worst part was that long ass boring promo of Triple Nose, we've had to suffer his boring promos for 20 years, enough is enough. Vince has to tell him to retire, and stay backstage doing his executive work, the promos of Triple Nose are the cure of insomnia

Triple Nose doesn't have to be in a top Wrestlemania match in fucking 2017....


----------



## Trudge (Oct 25, 2016)

jayman321 said:


> One of the most boring RAWs I've ever seen.
> 
> Goldberg took 30 seconds after his music played to get a reaction. ( I knew it would be a long night after that ).
> 
> ...


Resch Center for WWE only holds 5,500. Not sure where the 12,000 number comes from. From my vantage point there, didn't seem overly horrible. I didn't hear the Punk chants during Rollins segment so that was surprising to hear about today. Definitely a lot of parents and kids there, probably would have been bored myself if I hadn't pregamed so well beforehand.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Green Bay crowds are always mostly kids and their parents, last night was no different, they keep coming back to Green Bay, b/c they sell out (or come close) the arena for Raw or SD


Do kids and their parents in the Green Bay area have a condition which makes it difficult for them to audibly react while watching a wrestling/sports entertainment show?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude, how many times did that Seth Rollins dude use the damn word dude in one damn promo?

Dude seriously, dude needs to learn some new damn vocabulary because the dude is seriously lackin' in the promo department, dude.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how every single time WWE is in Chicago, people bring up Punk returning.

Look, I would fucking mark like a shameless asshole, but, he made his stance clear, he's focused on MMA, don't get your hopes up every single time the shows land in Chicago.

I hope I am wrong and he suddenly returns, as I wont find wrestling to be as boring a shitty as it is now, but, still funny to read about people thinking OMG PUNK each time they land in Chi town ffs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm sorry if anyone else has already pointed this out, but doesn't it feel like someone decided that Enzo Amore reminds them of Scrappy-Doo and that Big Cass bears a slight resemblance to Matthew Lillard, who played Shaggy in the live action Scooby-Doo movie? It's like Vince McMahon was looking after Triple H's kids one day, and he found Scooby-Doo sandwiched between two copies of Blade III on Blu-Ray and put it on for them and is now incorporating it into their act.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> Do kids and their parents in the Green Bay area have a condition which makes it difficult for them to audibly react while watching a wrestling/sports entertainment show?


When they are watching one like we saw Monday night I Guess so :draper2

The alternative would be a majority of drunk adults in the audience who would be very loud and annoying :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins being quite possibly the only guy on Raw getting character development despite being injured.

:mj4


----------

